# "Königsmörder" Tite...mit Stufe 85 holen und anzeigen? Peinlich?



## dmaniac (12. November 2010)

Es gab immer wieder ja die Gerüchte

"mit ICC 5% Buff....30% Buff wird der Kingslayer Titel entfernt"

und alle ackerten wie doof das sie den King noch legen und passiert ist...nichts.


Dann kam das Gerücht, dass mit Cata der Titel entfällt.

Aber da es keinen Bluepost dazugibt, passiert das nicht. Warum auch, Blizz ist doch lieb zu allen oder 


Aber was haltet ihr davon, wenn Leute sich den Titel nun mit 85 erfarmen?
Oder gar "Licht des Morgens" und dann stolz damit rumlaufen?

Ist das peinlich? 

dann sagt mal Eure Meinungen...

chers.


----------



## MayoAmok (12. November 2010)

Es soll auch Leute geben, die sich mit 80 "Jenkins" holen und über den Kopp hängen.

Auch peinlich?


Man kann alle Charbeschriftungen wahlweise einzeln oder komplett ausblenden.

Mach das doch mal, würde dein WOW Leben vielleicht vereinfachen.


----------



## Luc - (12. November 2010)

Das ist mir wohl egal was Typen machen, die sich mit 85 den Kingsslayer holen, Du hast Probleme...

MfG Luc -


----------



## boyclar (12. November 2010)

ach ich denke mal wenn sich mit 85 jemand sich den erfolg noch holt, wird er nicht im /2 herum spammen "ICH HABE DEN LICHKING BESIEGT!!!"

ich finde es ok sich dann noch zu holen, da man den boss nicht verpassen sollte, da er wirklich nice ist.


----------



## Freelancer (12. November 2010)

Ich finde es viel peinlicher das Leute für den Titel gold bezahlen ^^


----------



## Daryst (12. November 2010)

Schreit da etwa ein kleines MIMIMI im Hintergrund, buhu der hat sich was mit 85 geholt, dass hab ich mir doch "schwer" erspielt.
Wie schon gesagt wurde, es hängen sich auch 80iger den Jenkins Titel drüber...und?
Wenn es ihnen gefällt, ist doch schön^^

MfG


----------



## Altros (12. November 2010)

ist doch total egal hatt doch so oder so schon jeder was soll den jetzt daran so schlimm sein, omg du hast probleme!


----------



## Lenay (12. November 2010)

Also wird es den Titel mit Cata doch noch geben ? Bin nämlich grade auch wie 'nen Bekloppter am versuchen 'ne Gruppe zu finden, mit der ich dann den LK legen kann.


----------



## STAR1988 (12. November 2010)

total peinlich!...


*NICHT!*


----------



## Cantharion (12. November 2010)

Ich hole mir den Titel den ich für meinen Char passend finde.
Wieso sollte das peinlich sein? Sind titel für 60er/70er Fraktionen peinlich wenn der Char höher ist? Nein!

Ich werde ihn mir mit meinem Twink auf jedenfall holen, vor allem da ich den Kampf nochnie gesehen habe und er wirklich gut sein soll.


----------



## Assistent (12. November 2010)

Wenn Titel nur zur Angeberei dienen, sollte man noch mal über sein Verhältnis zum Spiel nachdenken...
Innerhalb der WOW-Geschichte ist derjenige ein Königsmörder, der den König getötet hat. Ob ihm das nun schwer gefallen ist oder nicht, spielt dabei meiner Meinung nach keine Rolle.

Wenn es nach dem Schwierigkeitsgrad ginge müsste man ja auch noch mal differenzieren, wie hoch der Buff ist, wie das Setup aussieht, ob alle mit 245er/251er Equip oder 277er Equip ausgestattet sind, usw. Wie unsinnig das wäre, sieht denke ich jeder selbst...


----------



## bzzzu (12. November 2010)

Worüber ihr euch nicht alles Sorgen macht...
Is doch voll egal, wer mit welchem Titel rumrennt.


----------



## wolfracht (12. November 2010)

Also peinlich ist es sicher nicht. Bei einem Titel geht es darum, wie er zum Charakter passt. Ich hab zum Beispiel auch ab und zu "von Orgrimmar" oder "von der zerschmetterten Sonne" drin. Sind wohl die einfachsten Titel die es zu holen gibt. Aber mir gefallen sie einfach besser als Königsmörder.


----------



## Huntergottheit (12. November 2010)

250 Besucher lesen diesen Schwachsinnigen Thread im moment lach ^^


----------



## Manotis (12. November 2010)

Wieso Königsmörder klingt doch cool. Wird auch auf 85 ein netter Titel bleibem vom Klang her warum also nicht damit herum laufen?


----------



## Herz des Phönix (12. November 2010)

Gegenfrage: Erst kurz vor Wotlk kam ja das Erfolgssystem und damit auch der Titel Jenkins
-> in ne lvl 58-60 Ini reingehen, Titel holen -> peinlich?

Bzw kann ein Titel überhaupt peinlich sein? 
Wems gefällt soll halt als 
Königsmörder, von Orgrimmar oder sonst was rumlaufen.


----------



## Deis (12. November 2010)

Um zu sehen ob jemand den Titel Königsmörder mit 80 und full Naxx Gear oder 85 und full T122,5 lilalaugruen geholt hat, muesstest Du schauen wann er das Archivment bekam und ob es vor Cataclysm release liegt.
Wenn Du so viel Zeit hast, jeden zu ueberpruefen der den Titel traegt .. na Mahlzeit, hast Du viel Zeit.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Es ist mir vollkommen egal.

Aber Gegenfrage: Findest Du es peinlich, dass Obama jetzt einen Mimimi World Thread startet und beklagt, dass andere Laender mehr Exportieren und er dafuer im Gegenzug mehr importiert?


----------



## Lenay (12. November 2010)

Nachtschrecken von Halloween ist auch 'nen geiler Titel,der passt sehr gut zu nem Schurken bzw. 'nem Worgen allgemein ^^.


----------



## sP!edk1ll (12. November 2010)

also ich finde persönlich(mein jetzt NUR mich) der Titel "das Licht des Morgens" ist wohl der allerbeste Titel im Spiel
desweiteren weiß ich, dass ich zu WotLk-Zeiten ihn nicht mehr erlangen werde...umso mehr hat es mich gefreut, dass er bis jetzt im Spiel bleibt ;D
und jetzt meine Frage, was ist falsch daran so etwas im Spiel zu lassen? Gönnt man den Andren solche Titel nicht? die "imba"-Leute können sich ja dann die neuen Hero-Titel in den Namen packen...

und darum sag ich am Ende meines Posts nur...DANKE Activision-Blizzard dafür(und an Activision nochmal extra für CoDlack Ops XD)

in diesem Sinne...
mfg Flo


----------



## X-Man (12. November 2010)

spielt das ne rolle? jeder läuft bereits mit diesem titel, als ob das können zeigen würde, den lk gelegt zu haben. auch ohne buff war der encounter im normal mode keine große herausforderung. von daher juckt das keinen arsch, das ist ein 0815 titel wie die meisten anderen auch.


----------



## benwingert (12. November 2010)

ich werd ihn mir au mit cata holn und tragen falls ich es nicht mehr schaff davor (33% dc...ahhh^^). ich find das überhaupt nicht peinlich, der titel klingt cool. mein main wird zwar immer blutsegeladmiral bleiben aber für meine twinks is das doch nett. mal sehn vllt gibts ja für deathwing "drachenschlächter" oder so da würd ichs mir überlegen mim main^^
MfG


----------



## Leviathan666 (12. November 2010)

Mir fehlt die Auswahlmöglichkeit:

"Es interessiert mich einen Scheißdreck was andere über mich denken."


----------



## Cantharion (12. November 2010)

Lenay schrieb:


> Nachtschrecken von Halloween ist auch 'nen geiler Titel,der passt sehr gut zu nem Schurken bzw. 'nem Worgen allgemein ^^.



Hab ich mit meinem DK auch, passt gut finde ich.


----------



## sensêij1988 (12. November 2010)

Man wird ihn eh noch mal legen zwegs Gildenerfolg also macht man es am besten auf 85 mit Grünen und Blauen Qgear auf HM ohne Buff


----------



## sensêij1988 (12. November 2010)

benwingert schrieb:


> . mal sehn vllt gibts ja für deathwing "drachenschlächter" oder so da würd ichs mir überlegen mim main^^
> MfG


Wird wohl was anderes sein da es für nen Optionalen HC Boss schon den Titel "Drachentöter" geben wird (ein wenig einfallslos wie ich finde)



syr für Doppelpost


----------



## Chirogue (12. November 2010)

wems gefällt..

wieso nicht? =)


----------



## War-Rock (12. November 2010)

Lol alda, is das peinlich ey lol, naps die das machen müssen wer den bis jetzt nicht hat is eh schlecht ololololol.

Allein das is schon peinlich ey lol wer sich den dann noch stolz als Titel nimmt, lol einfach nur rofl.

Lol das sind spaten die das spiel noch als speil sehen und sich einfach dran erfreuen nix uz reisn, sehts ein ey lol naps!!!!11 es geht hier um leistung, geht hello kitty online spielen, alda, da könnt ihr vllt was werden, peinlich ey. Is eh alles zu leicht, boah mit cata, da werdet ihr sehen was ihr seid, einfach nur schechte opfa. ***** euch aus mein spiel man!!!!1^^1


PS: Ich bin kein Freund davon Ironie irgendwie hervorzuheben und vertraue i.d.R. auf die Intelligenz der Leserschaft.


----------



## sP!edk1ll (12. November 2010)

War-Rock schrieb:


> Lol alda, is das peinlich ey lol, naps die das machen müssen wer den bis jetzt nicht hat is eh schlecht ololololol.
> 
> Allein das is schon peinlich ey lol wer sich den dann noch stolz als Titel nimmt, lol einfach nur rofl.
> 
> ...



made my day XDD


----------



## Orc666 (12. November 2010)

Mir ist das persönlich Schnuppe wer mit welchem Titel durch die gegend rennt solang er nicht damit rumprolt wie toll er doch ist das er den titel "Imabroxxor" bekommen hat(als beispiel).
 Desweiteren werd ich mir Königsmörder auch erst mit 85 holen da ich zz einfach kb mehr auf icc habe (und auch keine gilde), aber ich werd eh bei Hand von Adal bleiben da ich den Titel wegen seiner seltenheit so schön find^^
Mfg


----------



## Ukmâsmú (12. November 2010)

wieviele ham kil jeaden down mit 70?

wieviele mit nervpatch zu 70er zeiten?

und wie viele erst mit 80?

gleiche frage nur gibts dazu keinen titel  und KJ is wesentlcih schwerer gewesen als LK, und ich muss sagen ich hab ihn mit den nerv erst down und bin schon da recht stolz drauf auch wenn er nicht mehr so schwer war aber als 70er war das schon ne leistung


----------



## Tammy88 (12. November 2010)

Scheiß auf den KS ich hab den Wahnsinnigen und den wirste mit 85 net mehr kriegen  P.S. ich freu mich schon auf Flames ^^


----------



## Rchard (12. November 2010)

Ist doch wurscht, mit einem Titel in nem Spiel zu posen ist sowieso peinlich.

Die meisten Titel sind langweilig wie wärs mit "Popopirat"?

Mit diesem Titel wäre posen durchaus angebracht


----------



## Herz des Phönix (12. November 2010)

Tammy88 schrieb:


> Scheiß auf den KS ich hab den Wahnsinnigen und den wirste mit 85 net mehr kriegen  P.S. ich freu mich schon auf Flames ^^




News: *WoW Cataclysm: Heldentat „Am Rande des Wahnsinns“ bleibt

**http://www.buffed.de/wow/news/17401/WoW-Cataclysm-Heldentat-Am-Rande-des-Wahnsinns-bleibt*

Soviel dazu.


----------



## Cantharion (12. November 2010)

Tammy88 schrieb:


> Scheiß auf den KS ich hab den Wahnsinnigen und den wirste mit 85 net mehr kriegen  P.S. ich freu mich schon auf Flames ^^



Doch wird man http://www.buffed.de...ahnsinns-bleibt
/e: da war wohl jmd schneller


----------



## Freyen (12. November 2010)

Wieso sollte das peinlich sein? 

Ich lass mir doch in einem Spiel nicht sagen: Bis "dann und dann" mußt du "das und das" erreicht haben, sonst bist du der "Obernoop", l2p !!!1111
Sollte mir jemand so kommen, pack ich ihn auf die Igno und gut ist.


----------



## Nexus.X (12. November 2010)

Assistent schrieb:


> Wenn Titel nur zur Angeberei dienen, sollte man noch mal über sein Verhältnis zum Spiel nachdenken...


That's it!



Lenay schrieb:


> Nachtschrecken von Halloween ist auch 'nen geiler Titel,der passt sehr gut zu nem Schurken bzw. 'nem Worgen allgemein ^^.


Find ich an meinem Shadow auch ganz schick, neben Nachtherr.  



sensêij1988 schrieb:


> Wird wohl was anderes sein da es für nen Optionalen HC Boss schon den Titel "Drachentöter" geben wird (ein wenig einfallslos wie ich finde)


Es ist ein Titel für einen der ersten Bosse, muss der wirklich sooo überspektakulär sein?

Ich finde den Themenansatz leicht sinnbefreit ... man trägt Titel (eigentlich) um den Namen zu schmücken. Wer meint er müsse sich mit 1-2 Wörtern hinter/vor seinem Nickname profilieren, hat andere Probleme, als das angeblich peinliche Verhalten anderer, wie ich finde. 

PS: Mein Krieger wird weiterhin Jenkins, mein Schattenpriester weiterhin Nachtherr und mein Magier weiterhin Magiesuchende heißen ... lach micht meinetwegen dafür aus, aber ich trage diese, weil sie einfach geschmacklich passen.


----------



## Al_xander (12. November 2010)

Sollen sich die Leute die das sch**** finden, sich einfach mal eink***** und Maul halten!

Dein Char, also kannste mit dem machen was de willst!
Kenne nämlich einige die für paar Gold was nicht jungendfreies in WoW machen, ja so schlau muß man sein...


MfG Al_x


----------



## kthxbye (12. November 2010)

Hab 2. gewählt.

Wenn ich den Jenkins Titel farme und ihn anzeigen lasse, weil ich ihn einfach schick finde, is es ok...

Wenn sich aber nen 80er T10 Tank-Dudu mit stolz geschwellter Brust hinstellt und sagt "Seht mich an, ich hab gestern GANZ allein den Titel gefarmt!!!".. dann lach ich den einfach nur aus 

Sicher fordert der Kampf auf 85 immernoch Movement, aber sich dann gleichwertig mit Spielern zu fühlen, die ihn eben schon mit 80 geholt haben, halte ich für lächerlich.
(Natürlich könnte man das noch staffeln. Je nachdem, ob man ihn ohne Buff, mit 5%, 10%, [...] oder 30% geholt hat... aber das geht ja aus dem Achievement nicht hervor).

mfg


----------



## Annakee (12. November 2010)

Also, wenn ich ehrlich sein soll, finde ich es generell peinlich, seine Chars mit Titeln durch die Gegend laufen zu lassen, oder sich bespw. stundenlang in Shat vor die Bank zu stellen und seine Waffen zur Schau zu stellen oder oder oder .... im Grunde genommen zeigt diese Zurschaustellung nur, daß wow zur Kompensation genutzt wird.


----------



## pwnytaure (12. November 2010)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Es soll auch Leute geben, die sich mit 80 "Jenkins" holen und über den Kopp hängen.
> 
> Auch peinlich?
> 
> ...



ja gut jenkins holt man sich aus langeweile oder weil man sonst keine titel hat...


----------



## Mondenkynd (12. November 2010)

Vollkommen egal, ich wähle den Titel, den ich gerade will und kümmere mich nicht um andere.


----------



## piddybundy (12. November 2010)

Ich hab den Titel :Von der zerschmetterten Sonne ! Bin ich jetzt anders als die anderen .....?


----------



## mettman1 (12. November 2010)

da fehlt die "ist mir egal" - auswahlmöglichkeit


----------



## dmaniac (12. November 2010)

mettman1 schrieb:


> da fehlt die "ist mir egal" - auswahlmöglichkeit




nö.

wem es egal ist muss hier nicht lesen. und nicht posten ^^

erwischt


----------



## Andoral1990 (12. November 2010)

mit cata gibts neue titel mit denen man angeben kann... und wenn man die erfolge vergleicht sieht man auch immer das datum an dem der erfolg erreicht wurde...



das is eigentlich stinknormaler werteverfall...

am anfang wars auch noch cool en iphone zu besitzten(ohne damit jetzt ne diskussion starten zu wollen wie toll apple ist) und jetzt hat das ding eh jeder ders haben will... 



ich hab den kingslayer selbst auch erst bei 25% geschafft (hey ich bin nicht mainstream XD) und mir is relativ egal ob jemand den titel mit 0% oder mit 30 bekommen hat oder mit cata übergear bekommt...  die anderen gehen mich überhauptnix an...


----------



## Frauenversteher (12. November 2010)

Huntergottheit schrieb:


> 250 Besucher lesen diesen Schwachsinnigen Thread im moment lach ^^



Und Du gehörst auch dazu.
lach


----------



## MayoAmok (12. November 2010)

pwnytaure schrieb:


> ja gut jenkins holt man sich aus langeweile oder weil man sonst keine titel hat...



Mit 85 holt man sich "Kingslayer" aus Langeweile, oder weil man sonst keine Titel hat....


----------



## Tuetenpenner (12. November 2010)

Mit Cata interessiert sich kein Mensch mehr für die alten Titel. Das einzigste das mir stört, ist dass die alten PvP-Titel 1:1 wieder kommen.


----------



## Shendria (12. November 2010)

Ich renne jetzt auch noch immer mit dem Titel "Hand von A'dal" rum. Wenn sich einer nicht die "Mühe" macht und nachguckt wann ich den Titel bekommen habe (wobei das Datum ja auch nicht stimmt, da es damals noch kein Achievment-System gegeben hat), weiß auch nicht ob ich mir den Titel nicht vielleicht erst mit Lvl 80 geholt habe. Trotzdem hat es seit damals kein Titel geschafft, das ich ihn länger als für ein Kill-Foto einzublenden... wahrscheinlich wird es auch keinen Titel geben, der diesen ablöst....

Genauso, ein Kolleg hat mir gerade vor ner Woche gesagt, das einer seiner Chars jetzt auch endlich "Hand von A'dal ist". Mit diesem Char hat ihm zu Ende BC nur noch die Phiole von Kael gefehlt, da er seinen Main-Char gewechselt hatte. Peinlich find ich es allerdings nicht bei ihm... Er hatte 1. schon fast alles für den Titel, 2. mit seinem folgenden Main hat er diesen Titel, 3. war er, in meinen Augen, wohl einer der besten seiner Klasse bei uns am Server... dem kleinen Zwerg vergönne ich den Titel auf jeden Fall 

Zum Angeben wird der Titel "Königsmörder" nicht sein (ist er ja jetzt schon nicht mehr wirklich). Spieler die diesen Titel mit 85 eingeblendet haben, werden damit wohl mehr verbinden, als 1x Arthas niedergestreckt zu haben. Bei mir sieht es zumindest bei "Hand von A'dal" so aus. Der Titel erinnert mich an eine wirklich geniale WoW-Zeit.  Somit werde ich diesen Titel auch mit 85 noch tragen...


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (12. November 2010)

Ich finde es ist egal wie der Titel zu bekommen ist, wichtig ist MIR das er passt.

z.b. Königsmörder Arthâs find ich nit wirklich passend.
Aber wenn es passt etc. dann is es meiner meinug nach egal.


----------



## The Reptil (12. November 2010)

Shadowwarrior1996 schrieb:


> z.b. Königsmörder Arthâs find ich nit wirklich passend.



he he passt aber eigentlich ;-)

"Vater ich bin gekommen dich zu beerben"


----------



## Zhiala (12. November 2010)

Mit 85 werd ich vielleicht mal Arthas legen, den Titel lass ich aber wohl wie jetzt bei Kreuzfahrerin(obwohl ich mehr Auswahl hätte). Genauso wird meine Kriegerin "Chefkoch" bleiben, hat zur Zeit sogar das Nudelholz als Waffe und das Pilgerkleid mit der Schürze an weil ich sie gerade nicht spiele^^ 

Mit was jemand rumrennt muss jeder selber wissen und entscheiden. Da sehe ich nix Peinliches dran. In Dala zu stehen und zu schreien wie toll man ist...das ist peinlich


----------



## ulkminister (12. November 2010)

Soll doch jeder den Titel tragen, der ihm gefällt.

wtf ist daran _peinlich_?

Wenn ich auf lvl 85 alle vorherigen Quests mache oder alle inis durchrenne, um den entsprechenden Erfolg zu bekommen, ist das dann auch peinlich oder was? o_O


----------



## MrBlaki (12. November 2010)

Es ist nicht peinlich damit rumzulaufen, man sollte immer daran denken das es auch Spieler gibt die sich einen Titel erspielen weil sie ihn einfach passend zu ihrem Charakter finden.
Und dann trägt man den Titel halt auch, hat nicht viel mit angeben oder prallen zu tun.
Sicher es gibt Leute die meinen das sie die aller besten sind nur weil sie diesen Titel haben, aber was solls? Es kommt die Zeit in der jeder mit diesem Titel rumrennen kann.
Und dann werden die "Angeber" warten müssen bis sie wieder einen neuen Titel haben mit dem sie "posen" gehen können.


----------



## Falcoron (12. November 2010)

oO da hat ein Spieler wohl Angst davor, dass der Titel ein "gewöhnlichkeitssiegel" erhält. (was er eigentlich jetzt auch schon ist ^^ jeder dritte läuft damit mittlerweile rum)
Aber mich stört es wenig..... soll doch jeder mit dem Titel rumlaufen der genehm ist. 

(blödes Thema)


----------



## Morfelpotz (12. November 2010)

Hab ihn schon lang und.... noch nie eingeblendet... warum? Guess what... Titel sind mir Wayne


----------



## TheGui (12. November 2010)

der tietel is schon lange peinlich.


----------



## frufoo (12. November 2010)

wenn ich den titel mit 85 noch am coolsten finde bleibt der bei mir auch. lass doch die anderen leute einfach machen watt se wollen. kann dir doch echt latte sein.

btw. "Licht des Morgens" is auch mit cata noch cool, da es den titel ja denn nicht mehr zu erspielen geben wird!


----------



## Deathscar (12. November 2010)

Naja, ich schließe mich der Mehrheit hier ausnahmsweise mal an.
Es ist egal, wann man den Titel erringt, hauptsache man hat Spaß dabei!

PS: Früher oder später bezwingt die Horde eh jeden Genger!
In diesem Sinne: Horde Horde Horde! :-p


----------



## biemi (12. November 2010)

dmaniac schrieb:


> Ist das peinlich?



Es ist derzeit schon peinlich wenn man mit dem "Königsmörder-Titel" stolz herum läuft!
(z.b. im /2-Chat schreibt "alles wird HC gemacht ich habe Kingslayer", ...)

ich sag nur 3-0 % (dreißig Prozent) Buff <.<


----------



## Sabrina1 (12. November 2010)

Huhu, ich mach mal ein Vergleich.
Fußballer des Jahres
oder.
Meistertitel was wiegt mehr?

Das eine bezieht sich auf eine Einzelne Leistung und das andere bezieht sich auch eine Manschaftleistung.

Kingslayer ist Wayne.
Jeder andere Titel den man sich solo erkämpft hat, wiegt mehr.

Grüße Sabrina


----------



## lilithb (12. November 2010)

dmaniac schrieb:


> Ist das peinlich?
> 
> dann sagt mal Eure Meinungen...
> 
> chers.



ja dein thema ist peinlich


----------



## Killding (12. November 2010)

Deis schrieb:


> Um zu sehen ob jemand den Titel Königsmörder mit 80 und full Naxx Gear oder 85 und full T122,5 lilalaugruen geholt hat, muesstest Du schauen wann er das Archivment bekam und ob es vor Cataclysm release liegt.
> Wenn Du so viel Zeit hast, jeden zu ueberpruefen der den Titel traegt .. na Mahlzeit, hast Du viel Zeit.
> 
> Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Es ist mir vollkommen egal.
> ...



weil ja auch obama für die exporte zuständig ist xD


----------



## dmaniac (12. November 2010)

frufoo schrieb:


> wenn ich den titel mit 85 noch am coolsten finde bleibt der bei mir auch. lass doch die anderen leute einfach machen watt se wollen. kann dir doch echt latte sein.
> 
> btw. "Licht des Morgens" is auch mit cata noch cool, da es den titel ja denn nicht mehr zu erspielen geben wird!




nur ein Gerücht und nichts drann 

.


----------



## BalianTorres (12. November 2010)

dmaniac schrieb:


> Ist das peinlich?



Nö...eigentlich eher.....wayne


----------



## dmaniac (12. November 2010)

warum liest und postest du dann hier


----------



## Lion333 (12. November 2010)

Naja gibt bestimmt viele andere Titel in Cata,ich denke das nicht so viele Leute damit rumlaufen werden


----------



## dmaniac (12. November 2010)

lilithb schrieb:


> ja dein thema ist peinlich



wie ich das buffed forum liebe^^

du bist auch so ein quoten flamer oder


----------



## Kalaida (12. November 2010)

Ich sage es mal so:

LK ist schon n harter Brocken gewesen (Ja, habe ihn schon gelegt) und viele Wipes waren nötig, um die Truppe ordendlich einzustimmen ABER es gibet schon noch lästigere Bosse. Seis drum: mit Stufe 85 wiirde er n ganzen zacken eifnacher sein und wer sich dann den Titel holt, kann nicht mehr von ner heftigen Leistung sprechen... ist einfach so...

DENOCH....

Denoch würde ich nicht sagen, dass jemand, der sich den Königsmörder mit 85 holt sich dafür schämen müsste, SOLANGE ernic ht damit angiebt.

LK sollte einfach Pflicht sein, weils einfach ne epische Begegnung ist wie damals mit Illidan. Trägt jemand den Titel dann denke ich so oder so nicht "WoW!! Was fürn toller Spieler!" denn heute schon lassen sich einige mitschleifen^^
Ich denke nur "Supi! Der Typ war schlau und hat sich die Begegnung nicht entgehen lassen^^"

Jetzt wie mit Cataclysmus: Wer stolz auf den Titel ist, darf es ruhig sein, ist ja ne feine Sache^^ Wer deswegen aber die Nase 10 Meter in die Luft streckt, erhält von mir nur Spot.


----------



## Potpotom (12. November 2010)

Sabrina1 schrieb:


> Jeder andere Titel den man sich solo erkämpft hat, wiegt mehr


MMORPG...

---

Bin der gleichen Meinung wie viele andere auch, was zur Hölle soll daran peinlich sein?


----------



## Cantharion (12. November 2010)

dmaniac schrieb:


> wie ich das buffed forum liebe^^
> 
> du bist auch so ein quoten flamer oder



Recht hat er aber.


----------



## chaosruler (12. November 2010)

Daryst schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt wurde, es hängen sich auch 80iger den Jenkins Titel drüber...und?


mit dem Unterschied, dass der Jenkins Titel auf jedem Level peinlich ist.


----------



## Dabow (12. November 2010)

Mir ist das doch egal ob sich die Leute den Titel mit dem 30 % Buff holen oder mit Level 85! Ich hab ihn damals 2 Tage nach Release von ICC geholt ohne jegliche buffs!
Was andere in WoW machen interessiert mich nicht im geringsten


----------



## piddybundy (12. November 2010)

Wieso muß ich grad an die DACIA - Werbung denken,die grad läuft ?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RucC6oxTAtY&feature=related


----------



## Calieda (12. November 2010)

Heyho Dude´s 


es ist doch wirklich egal, wir schwer, einfach, leicht, usw ein Titel zu bekommen ist.
Jeder sollte selbst wissen, mit welchem Titel er herum laufen möchte.

Es ist halt geschmackssache.
Jeder der den Titel haben will, soll Ihn halt bekommen.
Und wenn er rausgepacht wird, ist es halt Pech für die jenigen, die Ihn noch haben wollten. 
Sie hatten ja lange genug Zeit dafür 


Ich laufe auch mit dem Titel der Argentumchampion rum! Warum? Weil ich Ihn gut finde!


Schönen Abend euch noch


----------



## Mottmichel (12. November 2010)

peinlich ist, überhaupt mit einem Titel herum zu stolzieren


----------



## Tai Guy (12. November 2010)

Dabow schrieb:


> Mir ist das doch egal ob sich die Leute den Titel mit dem 30 % Buff holen oder mit Level 85! Ich hab ihn damals 2 Tage nach Release von ICC geholt ohne jegliche buffs!
> Was andere in WoW machen interessiert mich nicht im geringsten



Sicher? Nicht eher nach Release des entsprechenden Flügels? 

Königsmörder hat jeder. Den zu bekommen ist mehr als einfach. Dementsprechend sehe ich eben jenes nicht als leistung an, Arthas mal eben den hintern versohlt zu haben. Der Bezwinger titel sieht da ein klein wenig anders aus. allerdings auch nur bis Cata. Ab da werden sich diejenigen, welche den Titel tragen. häufen.
Davon mal abgesehn wurden bisher die meisten/alle Raid Titel bzw deren Erreichbarkeit aus dem Spiel entfernt, nachdem ein Addon kam. Ich wüsste jetzt nicht, warum es mit Cata anders aussehn sollte


----------



## Cantharion (12. November 2010)

chaosruler schrieb:


> mit dem Unterschied, dass der Jenkins Titel auf jedem Level peinlich ist.


Nicht wenn der Char Leeroy heist. Aber sowas wie "Dârkfraggêêr Jenkins" geht mal garnicht.^^



piddybundy schrieb:


> Wieso muß ich grad an die DACIA - Werbung denken,die grad läuft ?
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...feature=related


scheiß Auto, passt aber perfekt zum Thema.


----------



## Imonaboat (12. November 2010)

X-Man schrieb:


> spielt das ne rolle? jeder läuft bereits mit diesem titel, als ob das können zeigen würde, den lk gelegt zu haben. auch ohne buff war der encounter im normal mode keine große herausforderung. von daher juckt das keinen arsch, das ist ein 0815 titel wie die meisten anderen auch.


so siehts aus 

zumal sich der titel eh beschissen anhört, gibt nix besseres als astralwalker


----------



## dmaniac (12. November 2010)

Dabow schrieb:


> Mir ist das doch egal ob sich die Leute den Titel mit dem 30 % Buff holen oder mit Level 85! Ich hab ihn damals 2 Tage nach Release von ICC geholt ohne jegliche buffs!
> Was andere in WoW machen interessiert mich nicht im geringsten



Fail?

Dachte bis alle Bosse in ICC waren, dauerte es länger als 2 wochen?

lol.


----------



## buttonbash (12. November 2010)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Kingslayer  hat doch eh jetzt schon jeder, ob 85 oder  +30% auf 80 is auch schon wayne.[/font]


----------



## Progamer13332 (12. November 2010)

beim lk wiped man noch mit lvl 100 wenn wer im defile stehen bleibt


----------



## buttonbash (12. November 2010)

Progamer13332 schrieb:


> beim lk wiped man noch mit lvl 100 wenn wer im defile stehen bleibt



im normal mode sicher nicht


----------



## blindhai (12. November 2010)

buttonbash schrieb:


> im normal mode sicher nicht



Doch, ganz sicher!


----------



## Zerleena (12. November 2010)

puha.. Kingslayer. Naja, ich hab ihn net, hab zugegebenermaßen auch ICC noch nicht von innen gesehen mit irgendeinem Char in meiner Spielerkarriere. Aber ob ich da jetzt was verpasse, wohl eher kaum.

ALso jeder zweite Mongo läuft doch bei uns auf Lordaeron damit rum ->ergo Titel, die sich jeder Genabfall auf zwei Beinen mit Eierschaukeln holen kann, reizen mich nicht wirklich. Vielleicht standen viele mal eben so mit blauem Hero Gear daneben, weil der Gildenchef mal gütig war und der Eitelkeit des Betreffenden was schenken wollte. Heute kann man doch sicher schon 50% Loseranteil schätzen in ner ICC Gruppe. Abfall, den keiner braucht und es auch niemanden jucken würde, wenn sie abkratzen.

Neiii.. da mag ich doch lieber meinen einst erreichten Titel "Loremaster". Das ist einer der Titel, den nicht jeder Affe hat. So sieht man auch mal was von der Welt. Explorer.. naja, ist bald keine Kunst mehr ab Cata, wenn man überall fliegen kann aber siehe Loremaster.. atm schon noch ein netter Erfolg. Crusader kommt auch gut, hat aber auch fast jeder, also wäre vielleicht noch Ambassador (hatte ich auch mal) ne Alternative. Der hat mir btw. am besten gefallen und hab ihn auch gern getragen, weils so bisschen zu meiner diplomatischen Ader passt .


----------



## Azəri_Uşaq (12. November 2010)

also die titel sind meiner meinung nach dinge zur personalisierung des eigenen charakters. jeder soll sich den titel amchen den er cool findet. auch wenn ich kein RP bei wow spiele ist wow an sich ein rollenspiel. von dem her kann man ja seinen chars irgend einen titel anwerfen der hat ja eh keinen einfluss auf iwas... man wird sich in cata die titel kürassier, gefreiter usw auch kaufen können. ist das peinlich? hmm...


----------



## sharas1 (12. November 2010)

Ich sag mal das ist völlig banane....

JEder soll sich den Titel über den kopp hänger, von dem er meint das er am schicksten ist...
Mehr aussage haben die meisten eh nicht....


----------



## sharas1 (12. November 2010)

Zerleena schrieb:


> .......
> 
> ALso jeder zweite Mongo läuft doch bei uns auf Lordaeron damit rum ->ergo Titel, die sich jeder Genabfall auf zwei Beinen mit Eierschaukeln holen kann, reizen mich nicht wirklich. Vielleicht standen viele mal eben so mit blauem Hero Gear daneben, weil der Gildenchef mal gütig war und der Eitelkeit des Betreffenden was schenken wollte. Heute kann man doch sicher schon 50% Loseranteil schätzen in ner ICC Gruppe. Abfall, den keiner braucht und es auch niemanden jucken würde, wenn sie abkratzen.
> ......
> ...



Für so eine Aussage sollte dir mal eine Herde Kodos über deine platte Birne reiten, und der halbe Server danebenstehen und applaudieren....


----------



## Super PePe (12. November 2010)

Es gibt nur wirklich ein epischen Titel und der zeugt von wahrer Potenz.





Liebesgott!


----------



## sharas1 (12. November 2010)

Super schrieb:


> Es gibt nur wirklich ein epischen Titel und der zeugt von wahrer Potenz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



/sign

!!!!!


----------



## pmolurus (12. November 2010)

denke viele werden icc auch mit 85 noch gehn allein um sich die legendäry die ja dann im 10er zu bekomm is zu holn oder for fun. Titel is ja jetzt schon nix besonderes obs peinlich is hm ne warum auch?
peinlich is ein auf dicke hose zu machen gs 6k+ zu haben und vllt das erste vierel clear zu haben. davon gibts einige bei uns aufm server  sowas is arm irgendwie


----------



## Livien (12. November 2010)

Also mit 80 ging ich noch mit einem "Champion der Naaru" über mir zufrieden rum :>.


----------



## Nerevar88 (12. November 2010)

Der Titel ist schick und eigentlich zählt nur das, wer es nötig hat sich durch die Taten zu profilieren wird es bestimmt peinlich finden aber mir ist es egal was solche Leute denken, also falls ich den guten Herren in Chrom nicht innerhalb des nächsten Monats totkriege werde ich mir den auch mit 85 holen^^


----------



## pmolurus (12. November 2010)

Livien schrieb:


> Also mit 80 ging ich noch mit einem "Champion der Naaru" über mir zufrieden rum :>.



ohja da is was dran auch hand von adal ist immernoch schick und seltener wie manch anderer


----------



## AdreaYsera (12. November 2010)

Also ich muss sagen das ich mit den Titel gefreite rumlaufe, ja ich weiss das war zu vanilla die niedrigste PvP Titel die man erringen konnte. Aber ich bin stolt drauf, denn letztendlich, wieviele können den diesen Titel noch vorweisen? Oder höheres?


----------



## buttonbash (12. November 2010)

AdreaYsera schrieb:


> Also ich muss sagen das ich mit den Titel gefreite rumlaufe, ja ich weiss das war zu vanilla die niedrigste PvP Titel die man erringen konnte. Aber ich bin stolt drauf, denn letztendlich, wieviele können den diesen Titel noch vorweisen? Oder höheres?



mit cata werden das einige können ^^


----------



## AdreaYsera (12. November 2010)

buttonbash schrieb:


> mit cata werden das einige können ^^



Habs grad gelesen.  na ja was solls.


----------



## Doncalzone (12. November 2010)

dmaniac schrieb:


> Es gab immer wieder ja die Gerüchte
> 
> "mit ICC 5% Buff....30% Buff wird der Kingslayer Titel entfernt"
> 
> ...



Generell finde ich es peinlich mit einem Titel rumzuposen. Den einzigen Titel den ich akzeptieren würde ist "Der Geduldige". Denn zu WotLK-Zeiten muß man jede Menge Geduld haben um die ganzen Ballerbirnen auszuhalten die im Grunde auch Arthas am liebsten alleine legen können/möchten und einem den letzten Spass in Inis oder Raids nehmen.


----------



## Herz des Phönix (12. November 2010)

Doncalzone schrieb:


> Generell finde ich es peinlich mit einem Titel rumzuposen. Den einzigen Titel den ich akzeptieren würde ist "Der Geduldige". Denn zu WotLK-Zeiten muß man jede Menge Geduld haben um die ganzen Ballerbirnen auszuhalten die im Grunde auch Arthas am liebsten alleine legen können/möchten und einem den letzten Spass in Inis oder Raids nehmen.




"Der Geduldige" ist der einzige Titel den ich nie aktiv habe ^^
Mir geht es nicht darum WIE man den Titel bekommt sondern wie er klingt.
Also ehrlich, wer will schon "XYZ der Geduldige" sein?
... Naja, ausser vielleicht HeilPriester-oder Palas^^

Ich finds immer komisch ("haha" komisch UND merkwürdig komisch!)
wenn einer mit "Der Geduldige" rumschreit:
"gogogo man mehr pullen"


----------



## Erulan (13. November 2010)

ich hab mir der titel "Meister der Lehren" hart erarbeitet. damit renn ich auch noch lange rum! die ganzen quests sind net ohne(mehr das rumrennen und ne quest suchen) und wenn su nur noch n paar brauchst wirds auch hart. btw aq öffnungsreihe erledigt und KEINE precata quest dafür gemacht.
ks is auf nathrezim auch schon jeder 3. na und???? ich hab kingslayer gesehen die bei modermine aufs übelste failen, das sind noobs die damit rumlaufen! 40k gold an eine topgilde und die ziehen dich bis lk 25 hero, was soll mann da stolz sein? garnet. ich hab lieber alles gesehen und weis wann und wo ich bei den bossen dranbin als ks und in ulduar bei igniss zu fragen wie der geht!!!!


----------



## Annovella (13. November 2010)

Wenn man nicht stolz damit rumläuft, mit dem Titel ist es ok.

Ansonsten gebe ich der ersten Antwort recht.


----------



## sharas1 (13. November 2010)

Annovella schrieb:


> Wenn man nicht stolz damit rumläuft, mit dem Titel ist es ok.



Warum soll es niemanden geben der mit stolz den titel trägt?
Es komme immer drauf an welche persönlichen Ziele sich jeder ingame setzt...

Wenn jetzt mutter beimer arthas legt und sich darüber freuen kann ist das in meinen augen völlig i.o. wenn sie den titel mit stolz trägt...

Das sind immer persönliche dinge die keinen anderen etwas angehen, was man sich dabei denkt wenn man jemanden sieht ist eine andere sache.
Aber erstmal sollte es jedem selbst überlassen werden wie er dazu steht...


----------



## McChrystal (13. November 2010)

dmaniac schrieb:


> Aber was haltet ihr davon, wenn Leute sich den Titel nun mit 85 erfarmen?
> Oder gar "Licht des Morgens" und dann stolz damit rumlaufen?
> 
> Ist das peinlich?


Warum sollte das peinlich sein? Vielleicht kann ich deine "Argumentation" verstehen, wenn du mich aufklärst wie man "stolz mit einem Titel rumlaufen" kann. Man kann ihn einblenden, ja, aber stolz damit rumlaufen? Wie soll jemand erkennen, ob ich stolz mit meinem Titel rumlaufe oder ihn einfach eingeblendet habe?
Diese Dala-Flugpunkt-Poser und deren Bestauner(oder mit Cata in og/sw), die auf solche Dinge Wert legen, halten sowieso nur den aktuellen Titel für würdig. Alles Vergangene ist doch gleich wert wie z.B. "von der zerschmetterten Sonne", "Jenkins" oder "Zwielichtbezwinger". Nämlich genau 0.

Wer sich damit profilieren möchte ist mit 85 ein paar Monate zu spät. Wer den Titel mag und ihn einblenden möchte, soll das tun. Aber peinlich ist das nicht.


----------



## Dabow (13. November 2010)

Tai schrieb:


> Sicher? Nicht eher nach Release des entsprechenden Flügels?
> 
> Königsmörder hat jeder. Den zu bekommen ist mehr als einfach. Dementsprechend sehe ich eben jenes nicht als leistung an, Arthas mal eben den hintern versohlt zu haben. Der Bezwinger titel sieht da ein klein wenig anders aus. allerdings auch nur bis Cata. Ab da werden sich diejenigen, welche den Titel tragen. häufen.
> Davon mal abgesehn wurden bisher die meisten/alle Raid Titel bzw deren Erreichbarkeit aus dem Spiel entfernt, nachdem ein Addon kam. Ich wüsste jetzt nicht, warum es mit Cata anders aussehn sollte



natürlich nach release des Flügels  ich bin ordentlich am Jack-Cola trinken  ich bin froh, dass ich noch schreiben kann


----------



## Chillers (13. November 2010)

McChrystal schrieb:


> Warum sollte das peinlich sein?
> Diese Dala-Flugpunkt-Poser und deren Bestauner(oder mit Cata in og/sw), die auf solche Dinge Wert legen, halten sowieso nur den aktuellen Titel für würdig. Alles Vergangene ist doch gleich wert wie z.B. "von der zerschmetterten Sonne", "Jenkins" oder "Zwielichtbezwinger". Nämlich genau 0.
> 
> Wer sich damit profilieren möchte ist mit 85 ein paar Monate zu spät. Wer den Titel mag und ihn einblenden möchte, soll das tun. Aber peinlich ist das nicht.



Hab´mal unterstrichen, was ich als 1. dachte.
So isses.


----------



## LiamProd (13. November 2010)

dmaniac schrieb:


> Es gab immer wieder ja die Gerüchte
> 
> "mit ICC 5% Buff....30% Buff wird der Kingslayer Titel entfernt"
> 
> ...




Klingt für mich so als hättest du den Titel auch nur mit Mühe und viel Glück als Gast in einem eingespielten Raid bekommen, und da DU ihn nun besitzt, ist es dir unbegreiflich dass andere ihn sogar eventuell im neuem Addon mit Stufe 85 noch erreichen können.

Und sowas ist nicht nur Peinlich sondern zollt auch von einem mießen Charakter, aber wie gesagt es hört sich  nur für Mich so an.

~ nichts für ungut ~


----------



## Ginkohana (13. November 2010)

ich hole mir die titel danach welcher am besten zu meinem char passst.
als rouge den kingslyaer holen klar würd ichs machen.


----------



## Sakthena (13. November 2010)

Schau mal wie viele Titel es in Aion gibt und jeder trägt einen anderen - WoW hat ohnehin viel zu wenige... Aber Individualisierung ist halt nicht so Blizzards Stärke


----------



## Dabow (13. November 2010)

Sakthena schrieb:


> Schau mal wie viele Titel es in Aion gibt und jeder trägt einen anderen - WoW hat ohnehin viel zu wenige... Aber Individualisierung ist halt nicht so Blizzards Stärke


Seh ich anders ... WoW ist um einiges Vielschichtiger als Aion ... ! Wobei dies natürlich auch daran liegen könnte, dass es WoW schon knapp 6 Jahre lang gibt *zwinker*


----------



## KingNothing22 (13. November 2010)

peinlich oder nicht is mir eigentlich latte aber ich behaupte, dass Gruppen die den Lichking jetzt(mit passendem equip) nicht gelegt bekommen haben auch mit 85 noch probleme haben werden...nicht ausm defile laufen wird auch mit 85 noch in nem wipe enden und das macht ja nen großen Teil des Kampfes aus...

PS ich hab auch den KS Titel, laufe aber meistens mit Braumeister oder Liebesgott rum...ich trag die titel zum Spaß und nicht um jemandem was zu beweisen


----------



## dmaniac (13. November 2010)

LiamProd schrieb:


> Klingt für mich so als hättest du den Titel auch nur mit Mühe und viel Glück als Gast in einem eingespielten Raid bekommen, und da DU ihn nun besitzt, ist es dir unbegreiflich dass andere ihn sogar eventuell im neuem Addon mit Stufe 85 noch erreichen können.
> 
> Und sowas ist nicht nur Peinlich sondern zollt auch von einem mießen Charakter, aber wie gesagt es hört sich nur für Mich so an.
> 
> ~ nichts für ungut ~



ich?

nein ich bin ein ebay char käufer und ein noob^^

und wenn du wüsstest wer ich bin würde die die Kaffeetasse aus der Hand fallen 

hrch hrch.


----------



## Vadesh (13. November 2010)

Viel peinlicher als finde ich es, wenn sich Todesritter mit Stufe 80 Ragnaros Hammer holen, aber darauf bestehen, dass sie ihn sich mit Classic erspielt haben. Ja, das habe ich genau so erlebt.

Aber allgemein finde ich es peinlich, mit Stufe 80 legendäre Sachen zu erfarmen (bis dahin ja noch absolut in Ordnung) und dann damit in Dalaran oder wo auch immer rumzuprollen (ab hier wird es dann peinlich).


----------



## Galain (13. November 2010)

dmaniac schrieb:


> Es gab immer wieder ja die Gerüchte
> 
> "mit ICC 5% Buff....30% Buff wird der Kingslayer Titel entfernt"
> 
> ...



Wenn man Wert auf seinen E-Penis legt, findet man das bestimmt peinlich und sich persönlich angegriffen. Wenn man die Titel zur Individualisierung benutzt, um seinen Charakter vielleicht ein wenig auszuformen oder ihm eine bestimmte virtuelle Aufgabe mit auf den Weg zu geben, (z.B. ein Priester mit dem Titel der/die Noble) findet man das bestimmt nicht peinlich.
Ausserdem, wie willst Du 'stolz rumlaufen' in einem Computerspiel ausdrücken? Das bloße Einblenden des Titels oder rumspammen von z.B. /jubeln auf sich selbst?


----------



## Gnorfal (13. November 2010)

dmaniac schrieb:


> Es gab immer wieder ja die Gerüchte
> 
> "mit ICC 5% Buff....30% Buff wird der Kingslayer Titel entfernt"
> 
> ...



Das ist genauso peinlich, wie mitm 80er Char die 60er Instanzen zu solo´en, die wir mit Level 60 schon gesolot haben....


----------



## Gnorfal (13. November 2010)

Sakthena schrieb:


> ... Aber Individualisierung ist halt nicht so Blizzards Stärke



Weswegen auch? Die Möglichkeit, dem allgemeinen Spieler da draussen zu zeigen: "Hey sieh zu mir auf, ich habe Stunden,Tage,Monate in diesem Spiel abgehangen, um zu zeigen, dass ich ein Pro bin!" ??
Mir zeigt dass nur, wie einsam jemand ziemlich lang vorm Rechner gesessen hat....und das ist wahrlich keine Kunst und erst recht keine Leistung.
Auch die Tatsache, dass einige denken, sich abheben zu müssen von der Masse, wie auch immer das aussehen soll, zeugt für mich nur von Realitätsverlust.

Tank-Klassenspieler heben sich dadurch von anderen ab, dass sie immer wissen, welche Aggroköpfe sie wann drücken müssen
Heil-Klassenspieler selbes Prinzip nur mit Heilung und 
Schaden-Klassenspieler heben sich nur durch ihren Schaden ab von anderen 

Egal wie, mir kann niemand in diesem Spiel beweisen, dass er toll,pro,super ist, nur durch die Spielweise seines Chars.
Was mir allerdings schon einige bewiesen haben in diesem Spiel ist, wie asozial sie im richtigen Leben sein müssen.

Und das ist Individualisierung pur.


----------



## Grushdak (13. November 2010)

@ TE

Dann bitte doch einen GM, Dir alle Erfolge, 
die Du nicht mit entsprechendem Level geholt hast,
doch wieder zu löschen.

Ich bin mir sicher, daß da nicht mehr viel übrigbleibt bei Dir.  pp

greetz


----------



## plastic (13. November 2010)

schaut mir so aus als ob du nur angst um deinen ach so schwer verdienten titel hast.


----------



## Norica (13. November 2010)

ich laufe auch als Königsmörderin rum und? muss ich mich nun schämen oder wie .... 


blend es doch einfach aus :>


----------



## Asmody (13. November 2010)

Was soll daran bitte peinlich sein wenn man sich einen Titel erst später holt und nicht schon in seiner levelstufe ?
Is doch völlig wurst wann man sich einen Titel erkämpft .
Peinlicher hingegen finde ich die spieler die mit " königsmörder " herum laufen und am besten noch volles ICC Eq und in HdR nichts aber auch mal gar nichts gebacken bekommen und sich von " normalen " spielern mit 232er eq abziehen lassen.

 Noch peinlicher finde ich die leute die in random inis leaven weil sie den weg zur ini nicht finden - nachdem sie gestorben sind.

Alles in allem, niemanden muss es peinlich sein wenn er erst mit 85 den lk gelegt bekommt.
Man darf nämlich auch niemals die situation auf den realms vergessen.
Auf meinem realm zb ( Perenolde ) hat man es bisher verdammt schwer gehabt überhaubt in ICC reinzukommen wenn man keiner stammgruppe angehört oder einer aktiven raidgilde.
Es wird nur auf dämlichen Gearscore geschaut - der nichts weiter ist als ein geschlechtsteilvergleich.
Nichts aber auch gar nichts sagt der gearscore aus abgesehen davon das man eben das nötige eq für ICC hat.
Doch was nutzt eq wenn der spieler zu dämlich ist ?
Gar nichts - daher , niemanden muss es peinlich sein wenn er erst später irgendwelche erfolge und titel holt, weil er vorher entweder keine zeit oder keine chance hatte diese zu erreichen.
Hab mir selber auch erst viel viel später den einen oder anderen titel geholt - weil ich erst mal so schnell wie nur möglich den char ausmaxen wollte.
Aber ok das liegt wohl auch daran das ich entgegen den jüngeren spielern keine zeit hab sofort an den rechner zu gehen und zu zocken wenn ich von der arbeit komme.
Man möchte auch bischen privatleben geniesen.

Es gibt wie gesagt also peinlichere dinge als mit 85 den lk zu legen und sich den titel zu holen.

Komischerweise interessiert es niemanden wenn man erst mit 80 nach kara geht oder andere "low " inis - im gegenteil - da wird ganz gezielt nach 80ern gesucht um schnell durchzukommen denen müsste man also dann auch den erfolg wegnehmen weil sie ja eine ini erst 10 lvl später meisterten statt mit 70 .


----------



## Shaila (13. November 2010)

dmaniac schrieb:


> Es gab immer wieder ja die Gerüchte
> 
> "mit ICC 5% Buff....30% Buff wird der Kingslayer Titel entfernt"
> 
> ...



Weisst du, ich finde nicht die Leute peinlich die das machen, sondern jene die sich so darüber Aufregen. Wo stört es euch denn bitte ? Nehmen wir mal ein anderes Beispiel: "Am Rande des Wahnsinns" wird auch vereinfacht. Während ich noch Shendralar gemacht habe, müssen dass andere nicht mehr. Ich habe sehr viel Gold und Zeit reingesteckt, was andere nicht machen werden müssen. Doch wen interessiert das ? Die anderen sind mir doch ziemlich egal. Wieso sollen die denn weniger Anrecht auf den Titel haben ? Weil sie später angefangen haben ? Weil sie vorher nicht genug Zeit hatten ? Weil sie sich um Sachen im RL kümmern mussten ?

Sagt es mir. Was spricht dafür, Sachen aus dem Spiel zu entfernen, nur damit andere Spieler es nicht erreichen können. Da spricht doch wirklich einzig und allein euer Ego dafür. In WoW geht es doch um die persönliche Weiterentwicklung des Charakters. Natürlich will man besser sein als andere, aber wenn nun jemand mit 85 den Titel holt, wieso ist er dann gleich peinlich ? Was wenn er zu WOTLK Zeiten nicht spielen konnte oder nicht gespielt hat ? Dann wird es Leute geben, die den Titel einfach nur schön finden und ihn gerne haben würden, aber eher nicht so raidbegeistert sind. Wieso denen nach langer Zeit auf Stufe 80 den Titel immer noch verwehren ?

In Cataclysm gibt es dann doch schon längst wieder XYZ neue Titel/Mounts/Erfolge und was weiss ich noch alles. Es war doch seit jeher so. Wen juckt heute z.B. noch der Zul'aman Bär ? Niemanden. Es werden immer neue Statussymbole kommen. Leute wie du, lieber Te, haben einfach die falsche Einstellung zum Spiel. Ihr reduziert dieses Spiel auf einen Wettkampf und das Bessersein als andere. Dabei sollte doch der Spaß im Vordergrund stehen.

Ich denke jeder sollte wenigstens irgendwann die Chance bekommen, so Sachen auch zu bekommen. Das ist genau so wie mit dem Meister der Lehren und dem Entdecker. Ich kann es nicht nachvollziehen, wie man sich dafür aussprechen kann, es rauszupatchen ? Wozu ? Was bringt es denn ? Wieso sollte man aus purer Missgunst etwas rauspatchen ?


----------



## Nexus.X (13. November 2010)

Erulan schrieb:


> ich hab lieber alles gesehen und weis wann und wo ich bei den bossen dranbin als ks und in ulduar bei igniss zu fragen wie der geht!!!!


Mangelnder Zusammenhang, da es sich um 2 unterschiedliche Contentstufen handelt und man heutzutage frühere Raids überspringen kann.

PS @ über mir: Nett ausgedrückt und trauriger Weise sooo wahr.


----------



## Icelemon (13. November 2010)

Was ist schon peinlich? Mir wäre das sche.. egal, was andere denken. Das ist ein schöner Titel, den man durchaus mit 85 tragen kann. Wieso also nicht?


----------



## Pacster (13. November 2010)

Immerhin haben sie dann den König getötet. Viel schlimmer sind doch die Leute, die mit Sachen rumposen, für die sie ihre Kreditkarte gezückt haben. Das ist für mich das ultimative "Ich habe es nötig und tue nichts dafür"-Zeichen....


----------



## Hellscreams Sohn (13. November 2010)

manche leute haben probleme... der TE is wohl auch so ne alte frau die alles wissen muss was im mietshaus vorsichgeht... wer mit wem schläft wann und wie und wer was macht.. alter was interessiert dich was andere machen? und sich über gammelige titel aufregen versteh ich ja schonmal garnicht. Ich seh dein problem nicht wenn sich jemand königsmörder mit 85 holt... ey selten so nen scheiß gehört... ey ich hab auch alle möglichen titel unter anderem dein achso "königsmörder" ultratitel den eh jede sau hatt.. aber welchen titel trag ich wohl seit classic und hab den höchstens mal ne minute weggeklickt in wotlk um die anderen zu sehen.. ja Grunzer... und warum? mir is scheißegal ob ich den titel geschenkt kriege oder ich dafür lichking legen musste.. oder sonstwas legen musste.. ich trag nen titel weil er zu meinem charakter passt und nicht weil ich "ey alter guck mal mein namen *königsmörder líchkenig* passt zwar überhaupt nicht aber ich hab lichking mit 80 gelegt alter... ich bin ja so pro!!!1einself ... da biste etz platt haha"

regst du dich auch auf wenn sich arme leute teure klamotten kaufen? "ey guck mal alter der trägt schuhe für 5k euro is aber arm wien schwein... wie peinlich!!!1einself"

oder wenn sich Leute keine markenklamotten kaufen obowhl sie sichs leisten können? "ey alter guck mal die sau da trägt sachen ausm kik muss das ne arme sau sein.. wie peinlich!!!1einself?"

ich weiß es klingt schnulzig ... aber die inneren werte zählen... nur weil jemand sich nicht mit 80 sondern mit 85 lichking titel gehohlt hatt kann trotzdem ein guter und netter spieler sein...

Sorry aber es gibt echt wichtigere Sachen im leben...

Mein Senf...


----------



## Pulmi (13. November 2010)

is doch völlig latte mit was für titel einer rumrennt. das die leute sich daran immer aufziehn versteh ich nich. und wenn man den king erst mit 85 legt.. mir doch egal.


----------



## Leyard (13. November 2010)

Der Kingslayer-Titel ist doch nur eine Anzeige für alle im Raid/in der Gruppe, dass man die Instanz auf Heroisch umstellen könnte... und selbst da müsste man noch erfragen, ob das nur für den 10er oder 25er zählt.
Wenn ich darüber nachdenke ist der Titel schon nach einigen % des Wrynn-Buffs schon recht wertlos geworden, sodass viele es vorgezogen haben diesen nicht mehr anzuzeigen.


----------



## CP9 (13. November 2010)

also ich werd mir den titel mit 85 holen müssen, da ich den lk bis jetzt noch nicht gelegt habe. ob ich dann mit dem titel rumlauf oder nich, ein grund zum pralen wird es nicht sein.


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. November 2010)

Die Antwort "Sollen sie es doch machen. Was geht mich das an?" fehlt mir.


----------



## Luminesce (13. November 2010)

Nee peinlich ist das nicht!

Ich denke dden meisten Spielern wird das auch egal sein ...


----------



## Quentaros (13. November 2010)

Ich lauf lieber mit meinem "der Ehrfurchtgebietende" rum. Dieser Titel hat einiges an Zeit gekostet und der klingt auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Shaila (13. November 2010)

Quentaros schrieb:


> Ich lauf lieber mit meinem "der Ehrfurchtgebietende" rum. Dieser Titel hat einiges an Zeit gekostet und der klingt auch nicht schlecht.



So geht's mir auch, wobei ich mich bald zwischen "Die Wahnsinnige" und "Die Ehrfurchtgebietende" entscheiden muss. Ich glaube das wird eine der schwersten Entscheidungen, seit ich WoW Spiele. Und wenn es soweit ist, habe ich mein WoW Ziel seit Classic sogut wie erreicht. Instanztitel fand ich nie so richtig ansprechend, wobei ich Licht des Morgens sehr sehr schön finde.


----------



## Kaffeekannenlooter (13. November 2010)

Freelancer schrieb:


> Ich finde es viel peinlicher das Leute für den Titel gold bezahlen ^^





Warum soll das peinlich sein, mit 85 evtl noch das eine oder andere nachzuholen? Zumal es mit Cata ohnehin neue Titel geben wird, die dann aus aktuellerem Anlass wohl eher getragen werden. 

Ich fand generell die ganze Welle die um den Titel gemacht wurde peinlich. Ist weder eine Auszeichnung dafür das Inhaber des Titels dann zum ProGamer-Olymp aufgestiegen sind (was viele aber eben gerne glauben), noch gibts mehr Geld auf der Arbeit dafür oder Scharen von willigen Frauen à la Axe-Werbespot (Mädels müssen sich an der Stelle eben Baywatch-Rettungsschwimmer o.ä. vorstellen). 

Oder wie Hellscreams Sohn geschrieben hat: "ich weiß es klingt schnulzig ... aber die inneren werte zählen... nur weil jemand sich nicht mit 80 sondern mit 85 lichking titel gehohlt hatt kann trotzdem ein guter und netter spieler sein..."



MfG


----------



## Octazooka (13. November 2010)

Naja, das ganze kommt immer drauf an, wie jemand die Titel betrachtet. Es gibt da grob zwei verschiedene Arten: Diejenigen, die die Titel aus Prestigegründen anzeigen lassen, und dann logischerweise auch nur die Titel, für die man was können muss, und diejenigen, die einfach den Titel anzeigen lassen, den sie am schönsten finden. Sollte jemand also der Meinung sein, es wäre hoch angesehen, mit lvl 85 den Königsmörder zu holen und sich ihn dann stolz anzeigen zu lassen, wäre das herzlich peinlich. Findet man den Titel aber einfach schön und würde ihn gern in seine Sammlung aufnehmen, weil man zu lvl 80er Zeiten nicht gespielt hat, eine Pause eingelegt oder keine Gilde zum Raiden hatte, ist da eigentlich nichts gegen einzuwenden.

Trotzdem bin ich mir eigentlich fast schon sicher, dass sie den Titel eh rausnehmen werden, alles andere wäre unlogisch. Der Champion der Naaru und Hand von A'dal existiert schließlich auch nicht mehr.


----------



## kræy (13. November 2010)

Also bei mir ist es so, ich habe zut Zeit mit meinem Main ca. ~17 Titel oder so. Allerdings habe ich keinen einzigen angezeigt...

Ich laufe also ohne Titel in der Gegend herum, und sollte ich Licht des Morgens sein, ich würde nach wie vor ohne Titel durch die Gegend rennen. Die einzigsten Titel die ich anzeigen würde, wären Gladiatorentitel, PvP-Titel oder Wahnsinnigen-Titel.

Rest ist alles Müll und beweist so ziemlich garnichts


----------



## Asyth7331 (13. November 2010)

Sakthena schrieb:


> Schau mal wie viele Titel es in Aion gibt und jeder trägt einen anderen - WoW hat ohnehin viel zu wenige... Aber Individualisierung ist halt nicht so Blizzards Stärke




Wie viele Spieler hat WoW und wie viele Spieler hat Aion?

Da isses doch wohl logisch das in WoW mehr spieler mit dem selben Titel rumrennen,oder?


----------



## Cantharion (13. November 2010)

kræy schrieb:


> Rest ist alles Müll und beweist so ziemlich garnichts


Andere Version für "Ich muss mit meinem Titel angeben können"?
Titel anzuzeigen um anderen zu zeigen was für ein toller Held man doch ist, ist wirklich arm.


----------



## likoria (13. November 2010)

Warum peinlich? Ich laufe auch noch mit einem 70er Titel "Champion der Naaru" rum.Schäme mich aber nicht dafür oder finde es peinlich?

Und der LK erfordert noch immer gutes Movement


----------



## Pylonz (13. November 2010)

was sollte daran bitte peinlich sein? wenn der titel dem spieler gut gefällt soll er ihn anzeigen lassen oder eben nicht! wenns dir nicht passt blende die spieler titel aus


----------



## kræy (13. November 2010)

Cantharion schrieb:


> Andere Version für "Ich muss mit meinem Titel angeben können"?
> Titel anzuzeigen um anderen zu zeigen was für ein toller Held man doch ist, ist wirklich arm.



Du musst es wissen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. November 2010)

Asyth7331 schrieb:


> Wie viele Spieler hat WoW und wie viele Spieler hat Aion?
> 
> Da isses doch wohl logisch das in WoW mehr spieler mit dem selben Titel rumrennen,oder?



Zumal mit Cata vermutlich jede Menge dazukommen.

Ach und Astralwandler ist eh der beste!


----------



## Miro6ixo (13. November 2010)

solange es keinen Besseren Titel gibt als Königsmörder werd ich perösnlich den titel weiter tragen und was soll daran peinlich sein ? Peinlicher finde ich er die Leute die mit den Titel Endecker rum rennen, "Kuckt mal leute ich bin durch ganze spiel gelaufen"


----------



## Pethry (13. November 2010)

Ich finde einen Titel den man auf 85 auf jeden Fall Stolz sein kann ist "Herold der Titanen",
das heißt Algalon im 10er mit nur ausm Gear das vom Itemlevel auch im 10er zu erhalten ist zu legen.
Es kann sogar sein das der mit 85 schwerer wird da man dann kaum noch haste, krit, etc. hat da es ja mit dem lvl skalliert.


----------



## kingstan (13. November 2010)

Pylonz schrieb:


> was sollte daran bitte peinlich sein? wenn der titel dem spieler gut gefällt soll er ihn anzeigen lassen oder eben nicht! wenns dir nicht passt blende die spieler titel aus



Exakt so ist es.


----------



## Cruzes (13. November 2010)

Nö Peinlich find ich es net, wieso auch? Ich denke der Titel wird nach und nach Entfernt. Erst im Normal Mode und Später im Hero, da der glaub ich en bissl später immernoch knifflig genug ist... ok nur en ganz kleines bissl .. ^^

Was ich mal ganz stark annehme ist, dass es nachher TItel alá Drachentöter oder Elementarbezwinger geben wird.


----------



## Tschinkn (13. November 2010)

Ich sehe das nicht so kritisch. Der Königsmörder ist der Einsteigertitel. Den kann Blizzard ruhig drin lassen. Der hat noch nie viel Bedeutung gehabt. Bis zum 10% oder meintwegen bis zum 15% Buff vielleicht. Aber die Leute, die den LK bis März/April gelegt haben, die lassen den Titel ohnehin seit spätestens Juni nicht mehr einblenden. Wer heute mit dem Titel rumläuft, der hat ihn in 9/10 Fällen in den letzten 2 Monaten gemacht.
Das ist peinlich 

Deshalb schaue ich momentan auch immer aufs Erfolgsdatum um einen Spieler einzuschätzen. 


Mit Cataclysm wird der LK Kampf zur WoW-Geschichte. Wer dann noch rein geht betreibt retro-WoW. Die Leute werden den Titel eine Weile lang einblenden und dann wird er aus dem WoW-Alltag verschwinden.

Die Titel, die Blizzard dringend entfernen sollte sind "Bezwinger des gefallenen Königs" (10er hc) und "das Licht des Morgens" (25er hc). Diese beiden Encounter sind "der Lich King Kampf". Die NH-Begegnungen sind LK-lite.
Wenn die Titel drin bleiben, dann nimmt Blizzard diesen Titeln die Möglichkeit zum Kult zu werden.


----------



## Aki†A (13. November 2010)

Tammy88 schrieb:


> Scheiß auf den KS ich hab den Wahnsinnigen und den wirste mit 85 net mehr kriegen  P.S. ich freu mich schon auf Flames ^^



bist wohl nich auf dem aktuellsten stand XD den wirds mit 85 noch geben man braucht nur ne fraktion weiger dafür

BTT: generell is es mir auch egal ob den titel jetzt jemand mit 80 oder 85 bekommtund damit rumläuft, aber wenn er dann damit noch rumprahlt auf 85 is sowas schon peinlich^^ vorallem weil der titel echt nich so toll is, da gibts bessere titel die leichter zu bekommen sind. und mit titeln angeben is ja eh für rl-looser.

btw dem TE gings nich darum ob es peinlich ist mit dem titel rumzulaufen, sondern ob es peinlich ist, wenn jemand damit angibt das er den lk auf 85 gekillt hat


----------



## Talin78 (13. November 2010)

Finde es auch nicht peinlich, wenn jemand sich mit 85 den Titel Königsmörder holt. In paar Monaten rennt damit eh keiner mehr rum. Wer sich über Titel profilieren will trägt dann neuere. Andere rennen damit noch rum weil sie ihn schön finden. Wert hatte dieser Titel eh nie. Die HC LK Titel könnte man aber durchaus entfernen, da diese jetzt noch mit 30% Buff kniffelig sind. So wie damals Champion der Naruu und Hand von Ad'al mit langen questreihen und diversen Raidinstanzbesuchen wo man sich sein equip Stück für Stück erfarmen musste und nicht einfach zum Markenhändler ging und nicht wie bei Königsmörder nur einen bestimmten Boss umbrezeln.


----------



## animonda (13. November 2010)

Was interessieren mich die Titel, Gegenstände, Reittiere, etc. der anderen Spieler? So etwas wie Titel blende ich immer sofort aus. Daher ist es mir auch egal, ob sich jemand einen Titel kurz nach Erscheinen, nach ein paar Jahren oder überhaupt nicht holt. 

Viel Spaß bei der Individualisierung in einem Massenspiel.


----------



## EUAkio (13. November 2010)

Btt.: Ich selbst fand es schon vor 4 Monaten nichtmehr "besonders" mit dem Titel rumzurennen.
Aktuell sind maximal Lk HM Titel "angesehen" wobei diese ja auch mittlerweile nicht sonderlich schwer zu ergattern sind für jede
gute Stammgruppe.

Akio


----------



## Livien (13. November 2010)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]


> ich?
> 
> nein ich bin ein ebay char käufer und ein noob^^
> 
> ...


[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]./who[/font]


----------



## pvenohr (13. November 2010)

Viele hier bilden sich eindeutig zuviel auf die Titel ein. Ich nutze sie nach eigenen Gefallen ohne besonderes Interesse dafür wie "besonders oder selten" der Titel ist.


----------



## Olliruh (13. November 2010)

wieso sollte das peinlich sein ?
man sucht sich den titel aus der einem gefällt ...

mann kann doch stolz sein warauf man will ..

nicht sollche ADS opfer die immer einen toptitel / mount am start haben müssen alles "alte" lame & behindert ist


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. November 2010)

dmaniac schrieb:


> ich?
> 
> nein ich bin ein ebay char käufer und ein noob^^
> 
> ...



Bist du Yvonne Catterfeld? 

Ach geht ja nicht, sonst würd ich dich ja kennen.

hrch hrch


----------



## TheGui (13. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> nicht sollche ADS opfer die immer einen toptitel / mount am start haben müssen alles "alte" lame & behindert ist



machts dir spaß mit jedem zweiten Beitrag zu Failen?

ADS ist *NICHT *das Verlangen nach Aufmerksamkeit... ADS ist die Unfähigkeit sich längere Zeit auf eine Sache konzentrieren zu können!


----------



## Olliruh (13. November 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> machts dir spaß mit jedem zweiten Beitrag zu Failen?
> 
> ADS ist *NICHT *das Verlangen nach Aufmerksamkeit... ADS ist die Unfähigkeit sich längere Zeit auf eine Sache konzentrieren zu können!



ja & ja


----------



## FoCus.~ (13. November 2010)

Was für ein schwachsinniger Thread!


----------



## Quentaros (13. November 2010)

ich bin dafür, dass man statt einem Titel einen riesigen blauen Balken übern Kopf trägt, den man schön auschmücken kann, und den man absetzten muss wenn man durch ne tür geht, da man sonst nicht durchpasst (abhängig von der Grösse)


----------



## dmaniac (13. November 2010)

FoCus.~ schrieb:


> Was für ein schwachsinniger Thread!



Haha. 2 Beiträge und einer davon schon spam^^


aber danke das du die Regel bestätigst, dass Leute etwas "nicht interessant" "doof" finden dann trotzdem lesen
und posten. Auch wenn es nur semantische Umweltverschmutzung ist, wie von Dir^^^


----------



## Quentaros (13. November 2010)

FoCus.~ schrieb:


> Was für ein schwachsinniger Thread!


Was für ein schwachsinniger Post!


----------



## Atraz (13. November 2010)

Quentaros schrieb:


> Was für ein schwachsinniger Post!



xD du sagst es


----------



## siNN0r (13. November 2010)

Also ich finde es überhaupt nicht schlimm dass die Titel noch im Spiel bleiben.
Klar wird es einfacher sich den "Titel" zu holen, dafür kommen neue "schwere" Titel ins Spiel.
Zudem ist es ein guter anreiz für Nostalgiker mal in eine "Alte ini" zu rennen. Ich meine wie oft wird heut zu tage Kill'Jaeden umgeklatscht oder Ragnaros?

Es sei doch keinem Vergönnt seinen Char so aus zu statten wie es ihm gefällt (Titel Inklusive).

Und es sei zu bedenken wenn Blizzard jeden Titel und jedes Mount 3 Monate nach release wieder rausnimmt (weil sie iwas kaputt generft haben) das ganze Erfolgssystem weniger Spaß macht.

Grüße
siNN0r


----------



## qqqqq942 (13. November 2010)

wenn man den Titel passend findet - z.B. für ein pala "Licht des Morgens" ist das doch vollkommen in Ordnung...


----------



## Sorzzara (13. November 2010)

Es ist jetzt schon peinlich genug mit dem Titel rumzulaufen, da der angebliche Endboss so einfach ist, dass ihn eine bessere Randomgruppe ohne TS legen kann. Ich schäme mich des Kingslayers um ehrlich zu sein, und bleibe bei "of Undercity" bzw. "Bloodsail Admiral"


----------



## Nytan (13. November 2010)

Titel wird rausgepatch wenn Cataclysm kommt.Somit wird es dann nur noch den Erfolg geben aber der Titel wird dann nicht mehr dabei sein.


----------



## TheGui (14. November 2010)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Es ist jetzt schon peinlich genug mit dem Titel rumzulaufen, da der angebliche Endboss so einfach ist, dass ihn eine bessere Randomgruppe ohne TS legen kann. Ich schäme mich des Kingslayers um ehrlich zu sein, und bleibe bei "of Undercity" bzw. "Bloodsail Admiral"



hol dir The Light of Down. dan wirst den LK nie wieder als "angelichen Endboss der so einfach ist" bezeichnen.


----------



## 666Anubis666 (14. November 2010)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Es soll auch Leute geben, die sich mit 80 "Jenkins" holen und über den Kopp hängen.
> 
> Auch peinlich?



Nix gegen Jenkins!
Der ist Mega geil


----------



## dmaniac (14. November 2010)

Nytan schrieb:


> Titel wird rausgepatch wenn Cataclysm kommt.Somit wird es dann nur noch den Erfolg geben aber der Titel wird dann nicht mehr dabei sein.



nö ^ ^


----------



## Sorzzara (14. November 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> hol dir The Light of Down. dan wirst den LK nie wieder als "angelichen Endboss der so einfach ist" bezeichnen.



Im Vergleich mit KJ ist sogar der Hardmode einfach. Und ich habe nicht vom Light of the Dawn gesprochen sondern vom Kingslayer. Lesen > Posten


----------



## LordVarot (14. November 2010)

also ich glaube der titel wird noch entffernt aber ganz erlich wenn es die möglichkeit gäbe den titel zu hohlen werde ich sie mri alle hohlen ganz einfahc weil ich light of dawn total cool finde gut posen damit wäre scheiße aber ich würde ihn trotzdem tragen und wems nich gefällt der kanns ja asublenden


----------



## Tinkerballa (14. November 2010)

naja, man kann ja jetzt schon nicht mehr stolz damit rumlaufen!
bei uns legt den mittlerweile jede randomgruppe... naja, fast jede 

wers net glaubt: http://www.youtube.c...h?v=S2bQX9jQ1Fg

naja, ein beweis ist es nicht, aber ihr müsst es ja nicht glauben, mir auch wayne ^^

btt: ich trage den titel noch immer mit stolz, und zwar deshalb, weil ich erst mit wotlk angefangen habe. somit war das mein persönliches "classic wow" ich hab ihn im mai das erste mal gelegt, mit 10% buff glaube ich. für mich bedeutet es einfach nur, das ich den obermacker des für mich ersten add ons gelegt habe, und darauf bin ich nach wie vor stolz. und heute vertreibt man sich halt die zeit damit, anderen diesen titel zu verschaffen, indem man ihnen den raidleiter macht. allerdings habe ich nie damit geprahlt, das ich diesen titel habe, ich finde ihn nur ganz ansehnlich


----------



## trolldich (14. November 2010)

leute die sich etwas auf ihren titel einbilden sind mehr als peinlich


----------



## sharas1 (14. November 2010)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Es ist jetzt schon peinlich genug mit dem Titel rumzulaufen, da der angebliche Endboss so einfach ist, dass ihn eine bessere Randomgruppe ohne TS legen kann. Ich schäme mich des Kingslayers um ehrlich zu sein, und bleibe bei "of Undercity" bzw. "Bloodsail Admiral"




Wobei ich sagen muss das stupides daylis farmen und mobs grinden auch nicht wirklich von Anspruch zeugt....

Wenn du deine Titelwahl jetzt auf den Klang, Style whatever bezogen hättest.....ok...

Aber schwieriger als den Kingslayer zu bekommen sind die bei weitem nicht.
Bei uns auf Kargath hat auch jeder 2. den Bloodsail Admiral, und 80 % of Uc, Sw etc....

Die sind von der Sache her eine einfachsten zu erlangenden Titel...klingen zwar sehr gut, sind aber ziemlich simpel.

Das musste ich mal kurz anmerken, wo du doch Onkel Arthas als Trainingspuppe deklariert hast.
Deine Aussage beist sich inhaltlich ein wenig...


----------



## Bandit 1 (14. November 2010)

Was willst du damit erreichen ? Einen weiteren Flamewars ?

Ich hab echt keine Ahnung was das soll. Es rennen auch Leute mit Jenkins rum oder anderen Titeln die
ihnen einfach gefallen.
Was ist, wenn ich mir einen Worg machen_ (ja, ja ich weiß, ich kann auch aus einem 80er Char einen machen
für Geld - auch so ein Flamethema)_ will und der soll später ein Königsmörder sein. Werde ich dann von jedem
Horst als Noob bezeichnet ?

Bei Herr der Ringe laufen Leute als "Fliegentöter" rum _(ein Erfolg den man als absoluter Lowie schaffen kann)_
und die machen das, weils Fun ist.

Wer sich auf jedwege Titel in einem Spiel was einbildet, ist einfach nur traurig.


----------



## Der_Rabe (14. November 2010)

Ihr habt doch einen Knall!

Hab eh schon immer herzhaft gelacht, wenn im Channel ma l wieder stand: "Suchen für ICC, Voraussetzung Gearscore ab 6k, nur Kingslayer und heute noch nicht nebens Klo gepiselt" ... naja, so oder so ähnlich o.O

Als wenn so ein Titel etwas über das wirkliche spielerische Können des Spielers verrät. Hab oft genug schon gelesen, dass jemand sich in eine Gruppe eingekauft hat, nur um mitgenommen zu werden. Da tipp ich mir doch an die Stirn! In einem Fall wurden jedem Spieler 3k Gold gezahlt ... also 27.000 Gold, nur für so einen behämmerten Titel, aber hey, ja, jetzt ist er "Kingslayer" ****huuuu, ein ganz doller Kerl^^ (und darf ihn nach Ansicht der aktuellen Umfrage mit Stolz tragen, weil er 27.000 Gold hingeblättert hat, die er wahrscheinlich auch noch bei Ebay gekauft hat, lol)

Nö, ganz ehrlich ... und selbst wenn ich Arthas erst mit Level 85 in den Hintern trete, dann bin ich auf den Titel genauso stolz, als wenn ich ihn jetzt mit 80 kriege. Weil ich ihn dann selbst reel geholt hab und nicht so ein Imba-Fuzi bin, der nur täglichen in irgendwelchen BGs und Inis abhängt. Ich hab nämlich noch Spaß an dem Spiel drum herum.


----------



## Alcest (14. November 2010)

Für mich ich der Titel schon jetzt peinlich, da irgendwie nur dumme kiddys mit dem Titel rumrennen und sich voll cooooool fühlen...


----------



## Calligan (14. November 2010)

Also ich werd mit Cata den KS titel wieder gegen meinen Chefkochtitel eintauschen... hat eh mehr Style!

Aber ich kann verstehen wer ihn sich nachträglich holt...Warum auch nicht.


----------



## qqqqq942 (14. November 2010)

Der Titel wird wohl bleiben - schließlich holt sich jetzt ja auch fast jeder die Erfolge usw. aus der Scherbenwelt


----------



## Der_Rabe (14. November 2010)

qqqqq942 schrieb:


> Der Titel wird wohl bleiben - schließlich holt sich jetzt ja auch fast jeder die Erfolge usw. aus der Scherbenwelt



Joooo  Ehrfürchtig bei den Netherschwingen ^^ sieht man nur 80er questen auf der Netherscherbe
und meinen Netherdrachen flieg ich lieber als jedes andere Nordendmount *knuddel


----------



## Akelon (14. November 2010)

Ich finde das überhaupt nicht peinlich. Wenn man nicht angiebt das man den Titel erst mit 85 gemacht hat fällt das ja bestimmt nicht wirklich auf ;D


----------



## WAR_FAN (14. November 2010)

Man sollte einfach den Titel drin haben der einem gefällt
was andere sagen is wurscht
klar wenn ich den ks jetzt habe und mit cata jeder is das bissl doof
aber da gibts ja auch neue titel und ich werd in cata sicher ned immernoch mit ks rumrennen


----------



## Scrabby_w (14. November 2010)

Also ich versteh das Geflame von manchen hier nicht. Wenn man sich Abende lang hinsetzt, um den gleichen Boss zu tryen will man schließlich auch eine Belohnung haben - und diese Belohnung ist nunmal der Titel. Sicherlich gibts auch noch Items.. aber die sind bei Cata Release ja dann auch nicht mehr relevant. Das hat nichts mit "mega imba" und "ich will so gern rumprahlen" zutun. Man will einfach nur stolz sein, dass man zu der handvoll aufm Server gehört die den Content clear gespielt hat.
Daher finde ich es absolut bescheuert, wenn alle 85er sich "Licht des Morgens" holen können ohne wirklich was dafür getan zu haben.
Den Boss legen.. okay. Aber eins muss den Progressraidern auch noch bleiben.


----------



## Stolltheke (14. November 2010)

Also ich habe mir den titel wirklich erkämpfen müssen ... ich habe ihn erst letzte woche bommen und bin so stolz drauf das ich ihn noch vor Cata bekommen habe ... das war mein ziel und ich habe es noch geschafft ^^ 
wenn sich jetzt andere den titel mit 85 holen wollen weils sie es nicht "rechtzeitig" geschafft haben is doch ok ... ich weiss nur von mir selbst das ich ihn hart erarbeiten musste und stolz darauf sein kann ihn zu haben ...


----------



## Farodien (14. November 2010)

Peinlich ist wenn ein 80er Char einen 70 umhaut, oder wenn einer Aura anschmeisst um doch noch die 1 sek. vor einem am RarMob ist.

Aber was ist peinlich daran wenn jemand Sammler ist und sich später die Titel, Pets etc. farmed die dann in der Konstellation zu holen sind wie er es kann/mag?


----------



## Latharíl (14. November 2010)

wenns den titel noch gibt zu cata wprd ich mir den auch holen- also den 25er hero titel..der fehlt in meiner sammlung noch....

wo isn da s problem?
es gibt auch leute, die voller stolz "liebesgott" "winterhauchengel" etc. einblenden- oder "der/die geduldige"

man kann sich auch künstlich über belangloses aufregen...


----------



## Logilex (14. November 2010)

Kingslayer ist jetzt schon scheisse !


----------



## Ashkarius (14. November 2010)

Also ich finde es grundsätzlich ok, wenn man "alten" Kontent auch mit höheren Stufen nachholt - mal abgesehen von Mainchars soll es ja auch Twinks geben, die zu dem Zeitpunkt, als der Kontent aktuell war, einfach noch nicht das Licht ihrers WoW-Lebens erblickt hatten. Außerdem finde auch ich - als "Mehr-Spieler" klasse, dass auch "Gelegenheits"-Spieler den kompletten Kontent sehen können.

Allerdings hätte Blizzard "der Fairness halber" diese ganze Geschichte mit dem Königsmörder einfach so gestalten können, dass man den Titel einfach nur dann erhält, wenn man Arthas ohne den Icc-Buff (also mit 0%) legt - denn jeder Raid kann sich auch heute noch jederzeit den Buff wegklicken. So wäre eigentlich beiden Fraktionen "gedient": den Gelegenheitsspielern, welche ja Arthas schließlich durch den Buff auch sehen und bekämpfen können und auch den "Mehrspielern", die sich den Titel holen wollen ... außerdem hätte das ein wenig verhindert, dass Königsmöder so völlig zum Aldi-Titel wird. 
Selbst wenn man heute den 30%-Buff wegklickt, wäre der Kampf an sich etwas einfacher, da der gesamte Raid im Normalfall heute das deutlich bessere Gear zur Verfügung hat als zu dem Zeitpunkt, an dem der Frostthron geöffnet wurde (weniger Zeitdruck durch mehr Schaden, höhere Tank-Ausdauer, höhere Heilleistung)


Aber wirklich wichtig is auch das nicht  ... jeder soll so spielen, wie er möchte und er meint, aus seinen 13 Euro im Monat den meisten Spielspaß rausholen zu können (solange es nit auf Kosten anderer Spieler geht  ... )

so far ..

Ashkarius


----------



## -Migu- (14. November 2010)

Stolltheke schrieb:


> Also ich habe mir den titel wirklich erkämpfen müssen ... ich habe ihn erst letzte woche bommen und bin so stolz drauf das ich ihn noch vor Cata bekommen habe ... das war mein ziel und ich habe es noch geschafft ^^
> wenn sich jetzt andere den titel mit 85 holen wollen weils sie es nicht "rechtzeitig" geschafft haben is doch ok ... ich weiss nur von mir selbst das ich ihn hart erarbeiten musste und stolz darauf sein kann ihn zu haben ...



Definier "hart", eine fähige Gruppe zu finden? 
Ich bin damalas (als ich noch aktiv ICC geraidet hab) net über Sindra rausgekommen, weil gewisse Leute nach 10x Taktik erklären immer noch was falsch gemacht haben... Movement Günthers pur...

Naja, Kingslayer hin oder her.. ist doch eigentlich völlig wurscht, vor einem "Unsterblichem" hab ich mehr "Respekt".


----------



## qqqqq942 (14. November 2010)

Jeder nimmt einfach den Titel, den er am besten findet - daran ist nichts verwerflich


----------



## Tutai (14. November 2010)

Ähm.... naja. Ich find den Titel schon seit monaten auf 80 Peinlich. Welcher idiot läuft den nicht mit den Titel rum? Da lauf ich lieber mit jenkis rum, als so nen mainstream titel "Königsmörder" aufn Kopf zu haben.


----------



## schoeni (14. November 2010)

..., Wächter des Cenarius

der einzig wahre titel für druiden. ks hab ich mittlerweile mit 3 chars im 10ner und 25er. also etwas reizlos


----------



## Super PePe (14. November 2010)

Scrabby_w schrieb:


> Also ich versteh das Geflame von manchen hier nicht. Wenn man sich Abende lang hinsetzt, um den gleichen Boss zu tryen will man schließlich auch eine Belohnung haben - und diese Belohnung ist nunmal der Titel. Sicherlich gibts auch noch Items.. aber die sind bei Cata Release ja dann auch nicht mehr relevant. Das hat nichts mit "mega imba" und "ich will so gern rumprahlen" zutun. Man will einfach nur stolz sein, dass man zu der handvoll aufm Server gehört die den Content clear gespielt hat.
> Daher finde ich es absolut bescheuert, wenn alle 85er sich "Licht des Morgens" holen können ohne wirklich was dafür getan zu haben.
> Den Boss legen.. okay. Aber eins muss den Progressraidern auch noch bleiben.



Und was hält dich davon ab stolz zu sein? Oder ärgert dich die Cleverheit eines lvl 85er der seine Zeit in der du dich abstrampelste, anders nutzte und nun mit einem Glas Rotwein, ohne TS und in 1/3 der Zeit sich den Content anschaut? Und was ist mit denen die erst mit Cata anfangen und/oder voll im HighEndRaidContent stecken und sich mal zur Entspannung alten Content anschauen wollen, willst du ihnen dies vorenthalten? Ja der Titel, das Mount für das du Wochen deines Lebens investiert hast, können sich nun die einfach so holen. Eine wirklich zum Himmel stinkende Ungerechtigkeit. Du hast den Grad der Schwierigkeit selbst gewählt und hast gewonnen und wenn du nur dann darauf stolz sein kannst wenn alle nach dir keinen Titel bekommen, ist was Faul im Staate Dänemark. 
Man muss für sich abwägen was einem im Spiel wichtig ist, dasz bewältigen des Spielinhalts oder Titel, Items, die von Natur aus inflationär sind (hat sie einer wollen sie alle). Das was am Ende bleibt ist der Ruf der einem vorauseilt, auch im neuen Content. Und Gilden die Progress sind, haben eine hohe Chance, dank ihres Rufes, diesen Vorsprung im Inhalt zu halten unabhängig auf welchem Mount sie sitzen und welcher Titel über ihrem Kopf leuchtet. 
Darum frag ich mich was genau dir die Sorgenfalten ins Gesicht zaubert...


----------



## XRayFanatic (14. November 2010)

Freelancer schrieb:


> Ich finde es viel peinlicher das Leute für den Titel gold bezahlen ^^



/sign

BTW hab ich grad Braumeister eingeblendet und nicht Königsmörder. Wer auf die Titel schaut und einen Char danach einstuft hat glaub ich das Ziel des Spiels verfehlt !

Es ist nun mal nicht jedem vergönnt über einen festen Stammraid zu verfügen der auch noch mind. 9 andere Mitspieler inne hat die über Movement, Ausdauer und vor allem Ehrgeiz verfügen um einen solchen Titel zu erreichen, von daher steht es ihnen gerne offen den Content dann auf 85 nachzuholen und zu clearen. Wut oder ähnliches kommt bei mir da mal gar nicht auf.


----------



## Darussios (14. November 2010)

Ich finde es peinlich, aber peinlich von Blizzard, dass es für jeden Hinz und Kunz Titel gibt.
Die waren mal was besonderes bzw gab es die nicht in absolut jedem Bereich des Spiels.

Als ich noch spielte, hab ich nicht einen Spieler gesehen, der nicht irgendeinen Titel nebem seinem Namen stehen hatte.
Wenn man was besonderes sein will, etwas nonkonform, läuft man ohne Titel rum, nur dann wird man wahrscheinlich als Noob beschimpft, weil man angeblich keinen Titel hat und die Spieler zu faul sind, Achievements zu vergleichen 

Mfg


----------



## Traklar (14. November 2010)

Ich trag die Titel nicht, nur um stolz zu sein, sondern einfach, dass die auch drauf passen. Ich denke, wenn du dir Licht des Morgens holst, dann kannst du dir das sicher drüber hängen. Von mir aus auch Königsmörder, ich denke nicht, dass das peinlich ist. Viele laufen ja auch als Entdecker, oder einer der Argentumturnier-Titel rum und ich find das nicht schlecht. Ich selbst hab mir den Chefkoch verpasst.


----------



## Einer von vielen (14. November 2010)

Also der Titel steht ja dafür, dass man den Lichkönig getötet hat, und ob man das jetzt mit 80 oder 85 geschafft hat seh ich da nicht als ausschlaggebend an. 
Und ob jetzt oder mit lvl 85: Posen in Dalaran mit Titel oder Equip find ich persönlich immer peinlich. Kann man ja gleich ne Gilde gründen "fährt nen Porsche" oder sonstwas und hofft auf Anerkennung, die man sonst nirgends bekommt...


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (14. November 2010)

Mit meinem Krieger renn Ich komplett ohne Titel rum

Mit Schami hab ich diese ID für Arthas umgeloggt das Ich mit dem noch den Erfolg bekomme habe aber selbst mit Schami Gimp ähm sry Kingslayer nicht an sondern "die Unverwüstliche" (Noch mit T7 gemacht..)


----------



## Cantharion (14. November 2010)

Logilex schrieb:


> Kingslayer ist jetzt schon scheisse !



Für Poser auf jeden fall >.<


----------



## Clonex (14. November 2010)

Louiso schrieb:


> Das Licht des Morgens ist eh beste, Königsmörder braucht kein mensch mehr


Todesbote ist besser


----------



## TheGui (14. November 2010)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Im Vergleich mit KJ ist sogar der Hardmode einfach. Und ich habe nicht vom Light of the Dawn gesprochen sondern vom Kingslayer. Lesen > Posten



Ich habs gelesen... heul nich übern LK rum... mach ichn HC!

wenn du nur Easymode spielst brauchst dich nicht zu beschweren!

und das KJ schwerer als der Lk HC ist wage ich zu bezweifeln... jede World Top 100 Gilde kann dir schriftlich bestätigen das LK 25er HC der härteste Boss des Spiels is!


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (14. November 2010)

Clonex schrieb:


> Todesbote ist besser



Ich finde den Titel "Understatement" besser...


----------



## Clonex (14. November 2010)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> Ich finde den Titel "Understatement" besser...


Niemals!!! Todesbote > all!!!


----------



## Shadowborn (14. November 2010)

genauso gut kann man fragen ob es peinlich ist sich mit 85 noch schattengram holen zu wollen, 
als Dk will ich es unbedingt haben alleine weil es legendär ist. 

ich habe auch zweifel das es bis deathwing eine bessere waffe geben wird und vllt wirds bei deathwing nur legends für casterklassen... 
noch ist´s unklar und so ein titel zeigt 1. erfahrung, und 2. teamgeist und 3. das man auch spaß am spiel hat!

wer sich wegen kommentaren von anderen daran hindern lässt sollte seine spiel einstellung änder, im RL wirfst ja auch nicht dein lieblings shirt weg, nur weil es 2,3 anderen nicht gefällt.


----------



## Mayestic (14. November 2010)

soll jeder machen wie er will. ich habe sowieso alles ausgeblendet. ich sehe nur den eigentlichen namen der spieler und sonst nix. ist mir egal mit welchem titel wer auch immer rumrennt. da sind so sachen wie der phönix als flugmount oder die AQ Drohne als Reittier 100x interessanter für mich als irgendein Titel. Im Zeitalter von "zahle 40000 Gold und wir ziehn dich überall durch, du bekommst jeden loot und das Mount am Ende" ist das sowieso immer fragwürdig wie manche Spieler an ihre Titel gekommen sind. Man kann ja immerhin restlos alles kaufen


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (14. November 2010)

Clonex schrieb:


> Niemals!!! Todesbote > all!!!



Über Geschmack läßt sich ja bekanntlich streiten 

P.s.: Geiles Avatar *g*


----------



## Schnubbel :> (14. November 2010)

Geht doch eher um den Titel, oder?
Laufe bei meinem Main auch mit dem "von der Zerschmetterten Sonne" rum, einfach weil mir der Titel gefällt.
Finde das hat nichts mit Peinlich oder so zutun, denn mit Cata wirds wieder zig neue Titel geben und dann läuft am Ende kaum noch einer mit Kingslayer durch die Gegend.^^


----------



## MayoAmok (14. November 2010)

Shadowborn schrieb:


> genauso gut kann man fragen ob es peinlich ist sich mit 85 noch schattengram holen zu wollen,
> als Dk will ich es unbedingt haben alleine weil es legendär ist.
> 
> ich habe auch zweifel das es bis deathwing eine bessere waffe geben wird und vllt wirds bei deathwing nur legends für casterklassen...



Ich hab neulich irgendwo einen blauen Streitkolben ilvl 333 gesehen, der Shadowmourne zweimal in die Tasche steckt und dann immernoch Platz hat. 

Der Kolben war ab Stufe 83 und soweit ich weiss eine Questbelohnung. 

Dann tuts du dein Schwert in die Bank oder trägst es weinend zum Händler.


----------



## redhuman (14. November 2010)

ihr habt probleme xD

is doch wayne wann man sich welchen titel holt und is doch auch egal welches lvl man hat!

und welchen titel die leute einbelenden is doch auch wumpe oder nimmst du nurnoch leute im raid mit die kingslayer sind?

jeder trägt das was ihm gefällt....viele holen sich auch jetzt erst Sternrufer/in oder Astralwanlder/in mit ICC equip und keiner meckert,jedem das seine und wie es spaß macht

und wenn leute für einen titel bezahlen is es doch auch ihr ding,wenn sie zuviel kohle haben und wenig zeit sollen sie es machen^^

mein stammraid freut sich immer über käufer wir haben den Kingslayer shcon paarmal für 8k verkauft,schadet auch der raidkasse nich

und nune Flame On wie kann man nur was verkaufen......wayne train!


----------



## sharas1 (14. November 2010)

Louiso schrieb:


> Das Licht des Morgens ist eh beste, Königsmörder braucht kein mensch mehr



Die braucht man im Prinzip alle nicht....
Die Titel sind blos schmückendes Beiwerk, nicht mehr aber auch nicht weniger....


----------



## Eragonas (14. November 2010)

Schnubbel schrieb:


> Finde das hat nichts mit Peinlich oder so zutun, denn mit Cata wirds wieder zig neue Titel geben und dann läuft am Ende kaum noch einer mit Kingslayer durch die Gegend.^^



Jo eben , mit Cata wirds wieder so viele neue Titel geben , dass sowieso keiner mehr mit "Königsmörder" rumrennt.

Außerdem nimmt man , finde ich es auf jeden Fall , immer einen Titel den man nicht so schnell bekommt z.B "Der Wahnsinnige"


----------



## Darequi (14. November 2010)

was ich mich eigentlich frage ist, ob es ok ist, in SW mit dem Titel Königsmörder rumzurennen?
Istg das nicht ein bischen gefährlich?
Nicht das die Wachen einen dann einsacken !!


----------



## sharas1 (14. November 2010)

Eragonas schrieb:


> ......
> 
> Außerdem nimmt man , finde ich es auf jeden Fall , immer einen Titel den man nicht so schnell bekommt z.B "Der Wahnsinnige"



Aber geht es bei den Titeln denn nicht darum das man sich persönlich mit dem getragenen Titel selbst
identifizieren kann?
Oder sind diese Titel nur zum protzen da...?

Ich persönlich finde das ersteres mehr gewicht hat, bzw haben sollte...


----------



## Eragonas (14. November 2010)

sharas1 schrieb:


> Aber geht es bei den Titeln denn nicht darum das man sich persönlich mit dem getragenen Titel selbst
> identifizieren kann?
> Oder sind diese Titel nur zum protzen da...?
> 
> Ich persönlich finde das ersteres mehr gewicht hat, bzw haben sollte...



Meiner Meinung nach beides ... wer sich die Anforderungen für den "Wahnsinnigen" mal anschaut , der sieht , dass es ja in gewisser Weise auch Wahnsinn braucht , um sich das alles zu erarbeiten .

Allerdings finde ich , dass man , wenn man so einen Titel hat auch mal damit protzen kann , wenn es sich in Grenzen hält ^^.

Man muss bedenken , dass man niemals der einzige ist der den Titel hat


----------



## Leonalis (14. November 2010)

Ich will auch nur solche Sorgen im Leben haben.


----------



## I kick Murlocs (14. November 2010)

Hmm...
Also ich bin ja noch Neueinsteiger. Wenn man dann noch nicht 80 ist und fragt nach irgendwas heisst es meistens: "Bist ja noch in der level-Phase. Werd erst mal 80 und kümmer dich dann um alles andere..." Wenn es nun tatsächlich heissen würde: "Wenn man den und den Titel nicht mit 60 gemacht hat, isses peinlich ihn mit 80 nachzuholen." dann.... ähm....

/me ist verwirrt...


Nee, mal ernsthaft: Ja, ich kanns verstehen, wenn einer stolz drauf ist, nen Titel sich hart erarbeitet zu haben und es dann ein bissel komisch ist, wenn 3 wochen später einer den gleichen Erfolg locker runterreissen kann. Aber deswegen ernsthaft angepisst zu sein? o_O Das ist wohl ziemlich kindisch.


----------



## Schlaviner (14. November 2010)

Ich spiel atm nicht, hab auch deshalb nie den LK gelegt, wenn ich mit Cata wieder anfangewerd ich auch zum LK gehen und ihn legen um den Titel zu bekommen. Also mir isses nicht peinlich...


----------



## Shaila (14. November 2010)

Mal eine ernst gemeinte Frage: Wie lange wollt ihr diesen Thread denn noch leben lassen ?


----------



## SD-Nacla (14. November 2010)

solangs keinen patriotischeren titel für nen troll als "von Sen'jin" gibt sind alle andren eh nur toll ihn einfach nur zu besitzen^^


----------



## Schamanenshake (14. November 2010)

wenn du die leute flamen willst guckst du ebn wann er den erfolg bekommen hat und flamest sie dann ... wo ist das problem ? kannste eh nix dran ändern ... ich hab ihn schon lange und kann dann ebn stolz sein das ich ihn ordnungsgemäß gelegt habe . 

tatsache


----------



## Kryos (14. November 2010)

Kingslayer hat doch jeder, Bezwinger des gefallenen Königs oder Licht des Morgens hat zumindest einen gewissen Anspruch.


----------



## hexxhexx (14. November 2010)

In einer Gilde, die auch nur etwas auf Progress geht, hat der Titel auf 85 sicher nicht mehr die Bedeutung, aber es gibt sehr viele Spieler, die einfach nur entspannt Raiden, denen super ausgestattete Mitglieder fehlen und auch das Zusammenspiel ggf. nicht so super ist.
Ich bin sicher, dass sich diese Gilden oder Spieler auch auf 85 einen Wolf freuen (dürfen), wenn Arthas im Dreck liegt.

Wer nicht von der Kante weg kommt oder rechtzeitig hin rennt, wer die Walkyrn nicht runter kloppt, hat auch mit 85 schlechte Karten und wer Alles richtig macht, soll den Titel tragen dürfen!


----------



## heinzelmännchen (14. November 2010)

Warum sollten sie den Titel entfernen?

Jeder soll doch die Chance haben, sich den Titel zu holen.

Schon mal dran gedacht, dass jemand den Titel einfach cool findet, und nicht daran denkt, mit ihm anzugeben?


----------



## Ultimo01 (14. November 2010)

Ist doch Total latte ob man dne mit 80 oder 85 holt. 
Ich werd mir den auch erst in cata holen und hab damit eig kein problem rumzulaufen. Ist ja nicht so das jeder permanent die erfolge scant und aufs datum schaut -_-*


----------



## Quentaros (14. November 2010)

Ich sags mal so, die Titeln sind wie ein guter Wein. Hauptsache man hat sie in dem Fall im Archiv, auch wenn man den ein oder anderen nicht trägt. Ich würde mir auch mit 85 meine Axt zu einer legendären machen, einfach nur um diesen zu haben, scheiss egal ob der dann wertlos ist. Dann kann ich für mich sagen "Meine erste legendäre Waffe im Inventar, hüte es wie ein Schatz." 

BTW: Ich selber hab nich den Kingslayer Titel, stand mal vorm LK, ist aber schon was länger her, schäme mich auch dafür nicht, hatte halt in letzter Zeit nicht soooo die Lust zu raiden, bin halt eher mit Goldfarmen für Cata beschäftigt.


----------



## Najsh (14. November 2010)

dmaniac schrieb:


> Ist das peinlich?
> 
> dann sagt mal Eure Meinungen...



meine Meinung ist, dass der thread peinlich ist. 

Ist doch nur ein weiterer, subtiler Neidthread.

Vor kurzem hiess es noch, ach den scheiss Gimps wird mit Marken das EQ nachgeschmissen ...
und sind aber trotzdem zu doof zu spielen ... 

Jetzt dasselbe mit den Titeln ?

Mir doch egal wer sich wann welchen Titel holt. 

Jedem das seine


----------



## dmaniac (14. November 2010)

Najsh schrieb:


> meine Meinung ist, dass der thread peinlich ist.
> 
> Ist doch nur ein weiterer, subtiler Neidthread.



mimimi ^^

und, sonst noch was zu sagen? ^^


----------



## Kerbe (14. November 2010)

nix peinlich hole den titel auch erst mit 85 und was solls nur ein game


----------



## wowsenfdazu (14. November 2010)

dmaniac schrieb:


> Es gab immer wieder ja die Gerüchte
> 
> "mit ICC 5% Buff....30% Buff wird der Kingslayer Titel entfernt"
> 
> ...




Titel sind da um sie zu holen - egal welches Level der Char dann hat


----------



## Zultharox (14. November 2010)

Soll auch Leute geben, die tragen Titel des Namens wegen und nicht weil er für irgendwas Tolles steht...

Mir fehlt die Auswahlmöglichkeit "Das ist mir sowas von egal..."


----------



## Exicoo (14. November 2010)

geht eher ins peinliche über.


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (14. November 2010)

Verstehe nicht den Sinn. Warum sollte das überhaupt peinlich sein?


----------



## Exicoo (14. November 2010)

Unbekannter_Schamane schrieb:


> Verstehe nicht den Sinn. Warum sollte das überhaupt peinlich sein?



weil man mit 80 zu dumm war und es deshalb nur mit 85 schafft.


----------



## BlizzLord (14. November 2010)

Exicoo schrieb:


> weil man mit 80 zu dumm war und es deshalb nur mit 85 schafft.



Oder weil man es sich einfach leichter machen möchte.


----------



## amdintel (14. November 2010)

Das Jahr 2010 neigt sich dem Ende zu.. Und noch immer gibt es irgendwelche Schwachmaten die meinen es würde wayne da draussen interessieren was sie in einem Videospiel freigegeben ab 12 Jahren rumgehampelt haben. Amüsant. Lieber TE, du bist echt was ganz ganz ganz Besonderes, keine Angst. Im Kindergarten beneidet man dich und schaut zu dir auf. :-)


----------



## sharas1 (15. November 2010)

Exicoo schrieb:


> weil man mit 80 zu dumm war und es deshalb nur mit 85 schafft.



Ich glaube das hat mit "dummheit" nix zu tun.
Es gibt wahrscheinlich etlich Gründe warum Menschen WoW spielen. Einige gehen gerne raiden, andere suchen Entspannung
nach einem Arbeitstag, andere spielen WoW weil sie nur Bock auf traden etc haben.
Bei mir in der Gilde sind Leute die schon über 50 sind und keine lust auf Regelmäßig raiden haben, bzw die zeit dafür nicht finden.
Wenn wir diese Besagten auf lvl 85 einpacken um nen Retroraid zu machen weis ich ganz genau das die sich ein zweites Loch in 
den Allerwertesten freuen wenn sie den Kingslayer Titel bekommen.

Es ist nunmal nicht jeder hier 12-17 und hat außer Schule und langes Auschschlafen sonst nix auf dem Zettel.

Wieder andere haben keine Zeit um sich nen Stammraid zu suchen oder regelmäßig raiden zu gehen.
Was bleibt übrig? Richtig, random laufen...
Da hat man aber auch nicht die Garantie auf einen Clearrun....

Diese Leute als "dumm" zu betiteln, nur weil sie eventuell andere Ambitionen ingame haben als du, finde ich ehrlich gesagt eine Frechheit.

Brauchst du noch ein paar Beispiele, warum man den LK eventuell noch nicht gelegt hat?
Bestimmt net, denn so dumm kannst du gar nicht sein das du nicht von selbst drauf kommen würdest, oder?


----------



## Onenightman (15. November 2010)

Jungs&Mädels

Wollen wir das nicht einfach Online klären?

Ihr kommt mit euren 10 20 30 40 50 60 70ger Chars on und ich mit meinen 80ger ok?


----------



## Apocalyptica (15. November 2010)

also ich renne schon seit monaten als "der geduldige" rum und schäme ich nicht


----------



## sharas1 (15. November 2010)

Onenightman schrieb:


> Jungs&Mädels
> 
> Wollen wir das nicht einfach Online klären?
> 
> Ihr kommt mit euren 10 20 30 40 50 60 70ger Chars on und ich mit meinen 80ger ok?


----------



## odinxd (15. November 2010)

Also ich finde schon jetzt nicht unbedingt das der Titel was zum angeben ist. Ich trage ihn auch nicht, ist zwar nett aber ich finds net so toll wenn da Königsmörder hintersteht. Behalte lieber meinen Astralwandler klingt lustiger 
Wie bereits mehrmals gesagt wurde: man soll den Titel tragen der einem gefällt und ich denke mit Cata wird es auch einige sehr leichte Titel geben die besser klingen als Königsmörder, aber jedem das seine


----------



## Stevesteel (15. November 2010)

ich habe bei all meinen 80ern, egal, ob sie den Königsmörder oder anderen Titel haben oder nicht, keinen Titel eingeblendet.


----------



## dreifragezeichen (15. November 2010)

wenn man mit main jetzt nicht den titel hat und mit 85 den nachfarmt, sollte er den am besten ausblenden^^ ich finde es schon peinlich das manche mains jetzt den titel mit dem 30% noobbuff noch nicht haben. die sollen das mount dann wenigstens raus nehmen ab cata, weil dann jeder mit dem rumfliegt, der ist eigtl ein boni in meinen sinn.


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (15. November 2010)

Naja, sehe da nichts peinliches dran, nen neuen Titel zu tragen, den andere schon seit längerer Zeit besitzen. Ich habe den King auch erst mit dem 30% Buff gelegt. Man darf nich vergessen, um den LK zu legen, kommt es nich nur auf einen selbst an, sondern auch darauf Leute zu haben, mit denen man den LK legen kann. Bei mir war es z.B. so, daß ich den LK schon bei 5% hätte legen können (ja ja, ich weiß, lächerlich für die ganzen _Pro_s hier  ), aber leider hatte sich dei Gilde, in der ich damals war, noch vor dem 2. Anlauf wegen Streitigkeiten in der Gildenleitung aufgelöst - die Stammgruppe wurde quasi entwurzelt, und seitdem trieb ich als Random durch die Raidgeschichte. Und der eine oder andere weiß vllt, wie selten es ist mal ne Randomgruppe zu finden, mit der man ne ID verlängern, sprich mit der man sich einspielen kann. 
Worauf ich hinaus will:Einen Titel erst später zu bekommen muss also nich zwangsläufig bedeuten, daß _man selbst nich fähig_ gewesen wäre, ihn schon vorher zu bekommen. Es kann viele andere Gründe geben, wieso es nich schon früher geklappt hat. 
Ich laufe im Moment auch mit dem Sternenrufer rum, da mir der Titel wesentlich besser gefällt als der Königsmörder. Und als ich mit WoW angefangen habe, lag der World-First für Algalon auch schon 7 Monate zurück.


----------



## dreifragezeichen (15. November 2010)

wenn es sowelche situationen sind kann ich das verstehen @Blutsegeladmiral. 

im handelchan gibt es genug gesuche nach spielern wo verlangt wird 12/12 exp und geh mal da rein, du wirst dich wundern was da ab geht, 1000t taktiken werden besprochen und nix passiert, ein whipe nach dem anderen, sprich es wird nicht nach taktik gespielt, weil jeder denkt ich mach das so oder so wie ich das will. es gibt wiederum welche die meinen ich hab den guide 5/6x gelesen dann hab ich exp. selbst diesen fall hab ich gehabt...

zur zeit rennen wir mit unseren twinks rein und nuken den um, ich zu meiner schande musste dann einmal gestehen, das ich die sicht ausm dd nur kenne und fix ne kurze einweisung bekommen muss was ich als diszi dort machen muss oder sollte.... die phasen was der generell macht ist ja bekannt egal als welche klasse man da reinkommt xd als alleiniger decurser hab ich auch einpaar mal scheisse gebaut( hey ist nur ein twink der pries, dann darf ich das auch) nach dem 3tem try lag dann der arme kerl auch... 

ich will damit nur andeuten, das es arm ist wenn man mit seinem main (wo man die klasse am besten beherrschen kann oder sollte) das jetzt logger schaffen sollte. 30% buff = permanenten heldentum(alli) oder kampfrausch(horde). movement muss man trotzdem haben weil der buff nicht alles schützen kann ....

/vote schafft titel und mount in cata ab xd


----------



## Dagobert001 (15. November 2010)

heult ned rum den Königsmördertitel hat eh schon jeder 

wo is das Problen daran ich finde aber das die mounts und die Hero-Titel herausgepacht gehören


----------



## TheGui (15. November 2010)

Dagobert001 schrieb:


> heult ned rum den Königsmördertitel hat eh schon jeder
> 
> wo is das Problen daran ich finde aber das die mounts und die Hero-Titel herausgepacht gehören



welche mounts?

zumindest die "dropmounts" werde auf 1-2% chance runtergesetzt.


----------



## Rainaar (15. November 2010)

dmaniac schrieb:


> Aber was haltet ihr davon, wenn Leute sich den Titel nun mit 85 erfarmen?
> Oder gar "Licht des Morgens" und dann stolz damit rumlaufen?
> 
> Ist das peinlich?
> ...



Wenn man davon absieht das es nicht erkennbar ist ob jemand "stolz damit rumläuft", spielt es absolut keine Rolle wann man welchen Titel bekommen hat. 
Wer auf einen WOW Titel stolz ist hat ein sehr ernsthaftes Persönlichkeitsdefizit.


----------



## Caspar (15. November 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> der tietel is schon lange peinlich.





danke für diesen legendären post.

musste kurz in die tastatur beissen


----------



## Deribble (15. November 2010)

Ich denke, dass der Titel unter Spielern mit mind. 11/12 hc down wirklich jetzt schon etwas peinlich erscheint , wahre Worte.

ABER: Man sollte wohl eins beachten, es mag wohl Spieler geben , die sich beim raiden etwas schwer tun.. Sei ihnen ja gegönnt.. so wies jeder kann

Wer sich dann den Titel mit 85 holt, weil er es mit 80 eifnach zeitlich / spielerisch nicht hinbekommen hat, soll er das doch tun. 

Was störts den andere, ich denke wem der Titel gefällt, der hat auch das Recht ihn anzeigen zu lassen und ihn sich zu holen wann er Lust hat 




Zu dem Titel "Light of dawn oder Licht des Morgens":

Also ich spiele Beta und raide dort auch schon. 

Dazu sehe ich im noch akutellen Content (Wir tryn den lk hero im 25er und haben ihn auf ca 20% beständig), dass es dort definitiv nicht daran fehl schlägt, dass wir nicht 120k life haben oder gar mehr dps machen (Durchschnitt bei ~22k, laut Wol log), sondern das Movement einen rausschmeißt und somit denke ich , dass Spieler auch mit 85 am lk hc weiterhin failen, denn die Shadow Traps (z.B.) werden einen auch weiterhin von der Plattform kicken und dann wäre man auch mit 1 Mio life tot. 

Und die, die inmoment bei lk hero sind und auf den letzten Prozenten noch wipes haben, denn sei es wohl gegönnt sich den Titel nachträglich zu holen, denn die haben sich bis dahin vorgekämpft und sollten deshalb die Chance nutzen, wenn sie schon das nötige Movement haben ( auch wenns vllt nicht GANZ reicht) sich den Titel mitzunehmen 




Außerdem kann man vorweg nehmen, dass es definitiv schönere Titel geben wird und die streitfrage damit wohl entkräftet wird. 

Titel: Nemesis der Pechschwingen ! Inc.!!! 




Bis dahin, 

die Titel sind halt nen Nice to have


----------



## Najsh (15. November 2010)

dmaniac schrieb:


> mimimi ^^
> 
> und, sonst noch was zu sagen? ^^




Ich hab den Titel und sage ich finds absolut OK, wenn andere ihn später machen, und das ist dann minimi ?

Du bist nicht so der Hellste oder ?


----------



## Feuertrunken-Reimgestaehlt (15. November 2010)

Ist doch Latte...
Wenn sich einige noch mit Jenkins raustrauen...
Warum dann nicht Kingslayer?


----------



## Landerson (15. November 2010)

Huntergottheit schrieb:


> 250 Besucher lesen diesen Schwachsinnigen Thread im moment lach ^^



Und du nimmst dir die Zeit einen schwachsinnigen Post zu verfassen. Gratz!

BTT:
Mir ist es gleich ob jemand den Titel mit 80 oder 85 geholt hat. Ist nur ein Titel ist nur ein Spiel.
Und diese "Ich musste dafuer noch hart arbeiten" Mentalitaet ist wirklich zum lachen.

Vote for: "Macht mir nichts aus"


----------



## Edanos (15. November 2010)

Naja... Um ehrlich zu sein finde ich den Titel "Königsmörder" auch schon derzeit nicht sonderlich "wooow"... Hab ihn selbst mit 3 Chars, zwei davon sind Twinks die das einfach nur mit Randoms gemacht haben. Von daher...
Wenn jemand sich diesen Titel erst mit 85 holt und einblendet, von mir aus... Mir ist das egal, wenn er dann auch noch stolz auf den Titel ist, nunja^^ 

Im Endeffekt ist mir das alles egal hauptsache derjenige freut sich


----------



## Rhazzar (15. November 2010)

Moin... Habe das Thema mal grob überflogen und bin ein wenig stutzig geworden.

Geht es konkret darum, dass man sich (irgendeinen) Titel holt während man mit seiner Stufe/ Equip über den "Anforderungen" liegt?
Oder ist es eher, dass auch "alte" Titel nach dem Release eines neuen AddOn weiter verfügbar sind?

Aus meiner Sicht haben beide Punkte eine Daseinsberechtigung...
Zum einen weiß man doch nie, unter welchen Umständen sich jemand einen Titel (oder Mount etc.) geholt hat - vielleicht hat der 85 DK den Arthas nur mit den Fäusten umgehauen - 
und zum anderen sollte auch WoW-Neuankömmlingen die Chance gegeben werden an den ein oder anderen Titel zu kommen.

Erfolge fördern bei dem ein oder anderen bekanntermaßen den Spielspaß!


----------



## Freelancer (23. November 2010)

Andoral1990 schrieb:


> am anfang wars auch noch cool en iphone zu besitzten(ohne damit jetzt ne diskussion starten zu wollen wie toll apple ist) und jetzt hat das ding eh jeder ders haben will...



Schon das Aktuelle Programm von Miriam Boes gesehen dann weißt du warum die meisten Kerle ein iphone haben ^^ weiß eh nicht was die für ein hype um das Ding machen gibt bessere Handys das Ding ist nur zum angeben und viel zu teuer für das was es kann


----------



## Hosenschisser (23. November 2010)

Ist doch scheiß egal wann man sich irgend einen Titel holt und ob man ihn trägt.

Ich hab Königsmörder nie getragen. Hört sich einfach kacke an, da gefällt mir z.B. Held der eisigen Weiten oder Astralwandler um längen besser.


----------



## Izara (23. November 2010)

Gegenfrage:

Titel "Jenkins" mit 80 holen und damit rumlaufen - peinlich?


----------



## MayoAmok (23. November 2010)

Izara schrieb:


> Gegenfrage:
> 
> Titel "Jenkins" mit 80 holen und damit rumlaufen - peinlich?





MayoAmok schrieb:


> Es soll auch Leute geben, die sich mit 80 "Jenkins" holen und über den Kopp hängen.
> 
> Auch peinlich?




Das war die erste Antwort. 

Hier mal ein kleiner Beweis, dass im Buffed-Forum nichtmal die erste Seite eines Thread gelesen wird, sondern nur der Startpost.


----------



## Hosenschisser (23. November 2010)

Hab sogar nur die Überschrift gelesen.

Das reicht doch um seine Meinung zu äußern.


----------



## Mäuserich (23. November 2010)

Meine Chars laufen mit Titeln rum die Vom Klang her meiner Meinung nach zur Klasse oder Rasse passen.
Wie viel Aufwand das war oder wie schwer ist mir dabei völlig Schnuppe.

Paladin 1 -> Kreuzfahrer
Paladin 2 -> Champion der Naaru
Druidin -> die Noble
Priester -> Patriach

Peinlich finde ich nur Titel wie Jenkins oder Liebesgott da sie für mich einfach nicht ernst zu nehmen sind
und Leute die sich bestimmte Titel zum posen einblenden.


----------



## MayoAmok (23. November 2010)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Hab sogar nur die Überschrift gelesen.



+den letzten Post...immerhin.


----------



## Kersyl (23. November 2010)

Also, entweder fehlt da ein l oder ein t....

btt: Lass die Leute doch posen wie sie wollen^^ is ja nix schlimmes


----------



## Kankru (23. November 2010)

Troll-Thread! Ich hab keine passende Antwort, wo ist "mir egal" ?



> Wenn man nicht stolz damit rumläuft, mit dem Titel ist es ok



Wie soll man denn damit rumlaufen? Traurig? Geknickt? Besoffen? Tollste Auswahlmöglichkeit...


----------



## RedShirt (23. November 2010)

Warum nicht erfarmen... ist ja nix Schlimmes.

Jenkins hat ja auch keinen echten Wert mehr.


----------



## Sir Wagi (23. November 2010)

Freelancer schrieb:


> Ich finde es viel peinlicher das Leute für den Titel gold bezahlen ^^



Sign ! Ich kenn sogar welche xD ...

Rennen mit HC-Titel rum und failen im normalen Fight in einer Tour ...
Das is peinlich ! ^^


----------



## MayoAmok (23. November 2010)

Sir schrieb:


> Sign ! Ich kenn sogar welche xD ...
> 
> Rennen mit HC-Titel rum und failen im normalen Fight in einer Tour ...
> Das is peinlich ! ^^



Kannst die Helden auch wahlweise mit nach Naxx nehmen und bissl mit Heigan tanzen lassen. 

Ich bin mir sicher, dass Du dort erheiternde Sachen erleben wirst....


hihi


----------



## Izara (23. November 2010)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> Das war die erste Antwort.
> 
> Hier mal ein kleiner Beweis, dass im Buffed-Forum nichtmal die erste Seite eines Thread gelesen wird, sondern nur der Startpost.



Naja.. gibt ja auch Leute wie dich, die Zeit haben, ALLE Seiten eines Thread zu lesen  Congratulations zu deiner Freizeit und natürlich zu deiner Eigenschaft, dir wirklich gern alle Seiten eines Threads anzutun.


----------



## Izara (23. November 2010)

Kankru schrieb:


> Troll-Thread! Ich hab keine passende Antwort, wo ist "mir egal" ?
> 
> 
> 
> Wie soll man denn damit rumlaufen? Traurig? Geknickt? Besoffen? Tollste Auswahlmöglichkeit...



Die müssen sich natürlich (weils ach so peinlich ist), bevor sie den Titel aktivieren, unbedingt das passende Emotionsfood besorgen (traurig, ängstlich) und den Titel nur dann tragen dürfen, solange das Emotionsfood aktiv ist. Wer dann in einem Raid oder einer Ini failed und den Buff "traurig" oder "ängstlich" verliert, hat gefälligst einen anderen Titel auszuwählen


----------



## Trollfresser (23. November 2010)

X-Man schrieb:


> spielt das ne rolle? jeder läuft bereits mit diesem titel, als ob das können zeigen würde, den lk gelegt zu haben. auch ohne buff war der encounter im normal mode keine große herausforderung. von daher juckt das keinen arsch, das ist ein 0815 titel wie die meisten anderen auch.



keine herausforderung? Hmhm, soso, wieso hast du es dann nicht gemacht?
Damals? Ohne buff??


----------



## Stetto (23. November 2010)

Also für mich sind diese Titel einfach nur Zierwerk. Wenn ich einen Titel für meinen Char passend finde hole ich mir den. Ich laufe beispielsweise schon ewig mit dem Zusatz "Flammenwächter" rum, weil ich das für einen Elementar Schamanen einfach schick finde. 
Wenn jemand mit 85 meint er müsse unbedingt "Königsmörder" sein bitte sehr.

Allerdings versinke ich auch nicht vor Ehrfurcht im Boden nur weil jemand "Meister der Lehren" "der Wahnsinnige" oder "Königsmörder" ist. Dieses gepose mit Titeln lässt mich eher kalt.


----------



## Dabow (23. November 2010)

Naja, also das ist ja nun wirklich lächerlich 

Ich hab den Kingslayer ja jetzt noch nichtmal drin!
Ich trag immer Hand von A´dal überm Kopf, gefällt mir besser.
Oder Champion der Naaru


----------



## Sir Wagi (23. November 2010)

Wer "der Wahnsinnige" ist, ist noch längst kein Poser ... Vielleicht passt es ja auch einfach nur gut zum Char-Namen  ...


----------



## Hoschie69 (23. November 2010)

Völlig unnötige Diskussion wie ich finde - jeder soll mit dem Titel rumrennen den er am liebsten mag.


----------

